# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  [OOC] The SCP Foundation M&M

## WindStruck

Hi everyone! Thread's still a bit of a work in progress. Please post all your character info here. The background, containment procedures (if any), any other fluff, along with the sheet all in one post, for easy access.

Post pictures, choose speech colors if you'd like too.  And of course, this is the place for small talk and banter.  :Small Smile: 

I recommend giving everyone a chance to post their info _first_, however, so it's all easy to find.

Links:

Recruitment Thread

Dice Thread

IC Thread

*Spoiler: Notable Staff*
Show

*Director Lambert:* The director of Site-404. Seems to be an older, somewhat eccentric man at first, sporting a bushy grey mustache and funnily enough, a monocle, though not all the time. Usually he wears a normal pair of spectacles, but it can still be odd to see him pulling the monocle out. People joke that all he's missing is a cane and top hat. Director Lambert is a fairly pleasant man who enjoys non-caffeinated beverages and notably bland or kosher foods. He spends about half his time outside in the secure courtyard areas - his favorite spot is the gazebo which is often called his secondary office. He really shouldn't be there so often, however, because when he does have to take a secure call, he has to hurry over to his actual office. Sometimes he's even seen puttering around the break room making small talk, but usually low level personnel have no idea who he is. Oh yeah, he has a pocket watch too. Go figure.

*Doctor Roberta Curtis:* With doctorates in physics and mechanical engineering, and extensive research in dimensional optics and chronography, she also claims to be an expert in subjects such as temporal causality and paradox. Those latter credentials may seem sketchy, but she has proven herself to the Foundation time and time again, even earning the prestigious Level 4 Clearance. There isn't too much known about her, as she is very tight-lipped about her personal life or her past. What you might know is that she was transferred to Site-404 several years ago from a different SCP site. Apparently, she has quite a bad reputation for getting Class D personnel killed. She doesn't do it on purpose or unnecessarily, but it is quite clear that she has a laser-like focus on her goals and squeezing what she can out of a single experiment. Perhaps it's just some bad luck. That incident with the 3D glasses? Who saw that coming? The guy died within 3 minutes and no one knows why. But she is planning a much better (and probably safer) experiment.

*Gus:* Yeeeup. Just Gus. A weird and kind of creepy janitor. He mumbles and talks to himself a lot, and strangely enough, has Level 2 Clearance. Rumor has it that he used to be the old site director. Or a member of the security team. Or a scientist. Or an SCP. Or a former Class-D. Okay, no one really knows. But people do know about all the Class Ds that die, especially that last one in Dr. Curtis's latest experiment. All because of Gus. The way he went on and on about the pools of blood he had to clean up and scrubbing the walls and furniture ... "cause that s*** just don't come out."


*Spoiler: Site 404 Information*
Show

Nestled in the mountains somewhere west of Denver Colorado, Site 404 appears to be a ski resort at first glance, complete with fake gondolas that do not operate and a barely maintained mountain slope that has some paths cleared of trees. But of course, it isn't advertised as such, and the narrow windy road is blocked off with several gates and guard stations. Tourists never come here accidentally. Nor do pizza delivery guys. Here's looking at you Dr. Bodnar. NEVER EVER ORDER PIZZA AND DISTRIBUTE GATE CODES TO CIVILIANS AGAIN.

Ahem. Anyway, Site 404 still does keep up the nice appearances of a resort with well-manicured lawns, trees, and even a fountain out front. The building is three stories in height and hexagonal in shape, molded with thick, reinforced concrete, and with many bullet-proof, sound-proof windows. On the upper floors, many personnel are housed in their own personal condominiums. Light security prisoners (perhaps some SCPs, guests, or random people detained for other reasons) are also housed here, though their living quarters are smaller and more like cells. The facility also contains offices, two conference rooms, two break areas, a small game room (no smoking allowed), a cafeteria, and an auditorium.

In the center of the complex is a courtyard with several paths running through it, a few small trees, a gazebo.. it is also fairly-well maintained. This area is also used for the relaxation, socialization, and enjoyment of Foundation employees on their free time. Occasionally, some SCPs deemed "Safe" may be brought here to have some "outside time". This is the only outside area they are permitted. They are not allowed to leave the building despite the fact that it is also surrounded by grassy fields, decorative ornaments, and an electrified fence. Security personnel are also known to patrol the roof areas during times when extra security is deemed necessary.

What has been described so far is all above ground. A single, secured elevator will take its occupants from the first floor of the facility, to several stories below ground. There, the true SCP action happens. All the Class-D personnel are kept in the underground facilities, each in their own cells, much like a prison. The armory and security barracks is also underground, as there is not enough housing above ground for every person. Various SCPs are kept in secure containment, sometimes under a myriad of odd conditions in order to render them harmless. There are several rooms designated for interrogations, monitoring, or otherwise to be used as all-purpose labs. Some rooms are remodeled and reequipped at times to fit the facility's needs. And of course, there are basic amenities below ground as well, which is necessary considering the number of guards and Class-Ds who live here.

In order to transport large SCPs, supplies, and construction materials in bulk, a service tunnel is cut into the mountains not far from the outside perimeter of Site-404. The road curves and winds down into a large underground loading bay. Of course, this area is also heavily monitored and guarded. There are several large blast doors comprised of thick, tungsten steel, cameras, turrets, gas dispensers, among other things. Either way you choose, getting through the facility's main entrance and down its elevator, or through its tunnel, blast doors, and deadly security, it can be tough getting in and out of the secure containment area.

All in all, Site-404 is a nice place to be if you're on the SCP Foundation's good list. It would probably be perfect, if you could actually go skiing here.

----------


## WindStruck

This post is going to be like a library, a repository of stuff we've created.  Will fill it out later tonight.

List of known SCPs:

*Spoiler: SCP-650*
Show

A peculiar ring which expands and contracts to fit its prospective wearers, and can apparently change their appearance with no known long-term ill effects.


*Spoiler: SCP-777*
Show

Talking, mind-reading cat.


*Spoiler: SCP-997*
Show

An alien entity with quantum-entangled neuron tissues, currently central to project Semaphore.


*Spoiler: SCP-1031*
Show

An anomalous town: Blumber, Oklahoma. It is located in the pan handle and surrounded by corn fields. It has increased in size by about 2% over the past 60 years since its first discovery. More alarmingly, this rate of growth seems to be accelerating. Field agents have yet to discover the exact nature of the anomaly, and the SCP Foundation's previous attempts to learn more and stop this growth have been unsuccessful.


*Spoiler: SCP-3368*
Show

3D glasses with currently unknown properties. Each wearer so far has died within the span of 5 minutes.


*Spoiler: SCP-3954*
Show

A very large fishing cat with claws that can paralyze both living and non-living things.


*Spoiler: SCP-4500*
Show

The big, orange, god-king lizard.


*Spoiler: SCP-5404*
Show

The unkillable guy. Regenerative, and comes back to life in ~6 seconds.


*Spoiler: SCP-6356*
Show

Former D-Class with precognition.


*Spoiler: SCP-6820*
Show

The cursed d20. Don't touch it!

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

*Spoiler: character sheet* 
Show


Power level 10 

Attributes 

str -3 sta -3 agl 3 dex -3 fgt 0 int 0 awe 1 pre 0 [-2] 

Powers 

Mind reading 10 (Cumulative, Effortless, Subtle 2, Precise) [43 points] (Psychic, magic) 

Shrinking 12 (Permanent, Innate) ((-3 str, -1 ground speed, +6 dodge/parry, +12 stealth, -6 intimidation.)[25 points] (cat body) 

Senses (low light vision) [1 point] (cat senses) 

Immunity (aging) [1 point] (primal, temporal) 

Leaping 1 (Innate) [2 points] 

Advantages 

Benefit 2 (athletes based of agility, ignore 1st 10 feet of fall damage) [2point] 

Skills 

Athletics 10 (+13) [5] 

Acrobatics 10 (+13) [5] 

Perception 10 (+11) [5] 

Stealth 4 (+19) [2] 

Expertise:history 6 (+6) [3] 

Intimidation 0 (-6) [0]

Combat stats and defenses

Initiative: +3
Offense: Init +3, Claw +0 (close, -3 damage)
Defenses: Dodge 12, Parry 11 , Fortitude -3 Toughness 3 Will 1



Totals stats -2 powers 72 advantages 2 skills 20
 Defenses 8 = 100



*Spoiler: Containment Procedures*
Show

 
SCP-777 is to be contained in a standard humanoid residential holding cell

It should contain water, cat food, appropriate toys and a bed. Along with a regularly changed litter box. 

SCP-777 may make additional requests for milk, catnip and human company and walks outside. It should be granted within reason. Requests for a mate are to be refused to avoid reproduction of scp-777. 

Should SCP-777 try to escape cat tranquillisers are authorised.

The door to his room requires a retinal scanner to open. 




*Spoiler: fluff* 
Show

 

Name: king

Personality: king is a haughty jerk of a cat. Most cats do have a gentle side to them. But if so then king is the exception. He looks down on humans even as he knows they are more dangerous and powerful then himself. He views mankind as stupid idiots who worry too much. Stuck in their own minds. Humans should be more like cats. Go with the flow and when you want something you take it. That's why cats are the superior life form! 

Quotes 

"Get me milk peasant." 

"Ohhhh this cat nip is the good stuff" 

"Oh i know your type. Reminds me of that red head scientist that your too shy to talk to. Just man up you lousy waste of meat." 

"Hey don't look away from me when I'm talking to you! Where was i? Oh yeah. That time i witnessed the french revolution." 

"_yawns_ how dare you wake me up from my nap. I'll remember this steven. The time will come. Now bring me my plate." 

Background: king's earliest memory was when he was born 2 months before the french revolution. As a stray cat he'd wonder the streets for 2 years before he gained sentence along with his anomalous properties. He doesn't remember how but he does remember laughing at a lady falling flat on her face. 

Since then he'd occasionally stow away on ships and  travel the world. So far he has been to 15 different countries across history.  

Scp 777 was eventually captured when he accidentally spoke while a scp scientist was smoking outside the facility. He was promptly captured. 

Now there's not much reason to escape for now. They treat him well and he has a cushy job where all he has to do is read peoples minds and report back what he read. Much easier then living as a stray cat. However he does believe he can escape if desired. It wouldn't even be hard (he thinks.) Just read some minds to find out the guard patrols and the area then run when the time is right. But why do that when the food is free. May as well stay until **** hits the fan and he can bail out. 




Appearance 



Edit: damn. The ic post is a trap! Also i think I'll be using black for king's speech

----------


## JeenLeen

Character Name: SCP-5404 (Thomas Skylark)

Description: a young man appearing in late teens or early 20s. 5'11, looks about 180 pounds and average build. Brown eyes. Brown hair looking a little shaggy with bangs covering parts of his eyes, and a "3 o'clock shadow" scruff on his chin. According to medical charts, is 20.
When allowed to wear civilian clothes, prefers jeans and a plain t-shirt.

Background: He grew up in a normal family with his parents and a little sister in Charleston, South Carolina. When he was 18, a small storm brushed by the coast. It did minimal damage to most places, but he was caught in bus that got washed off the road into stormy waters. Everyone died except him, who had no injuries. It was attributed to a miracle and he continued on his normal life and plans to go to college (pre-med at University of South Carolina). But he slowly noticed he that injuries didn't last as long as usual.  At first he dismissed it; a stubbed toe felt better instantly, a papercut healed, but maybe he just forgot about it?  But he slipped while preparing dinner and wound up with a knife in his forearm; upon removing it, the wound closed in seconds.   He regrets going to a doctor...

*Spoiler: Sheet*
Show


PL 8, 120 CP 

Abilities = 18 points
Strength 0
Stamina 0
Agility 1
Dexterity 1
Fighting 4
Intellect 2
Awareness 2
Presence -1

Powers = 64
ARRAY: automatic healing
-Immortality (20 ranks, every round) 40
-Persistent Regeneration (20 ranks, -2 every Round) 1
Immunity (Aging) 1
Enhanced Trait (Strength 4) 8
Enhanced Trait (Stamina 4) 8
Enhanced Trait (Fortitude 4) 4
Speed 1
Leaping 1

Defenses = 15 points
Dodge 6
Parry 3
Fortitude 1
Will 5

Skills = 17
Close Combat 8
Insight 4
Investigation 2
Perception 4
Stealth 4
Sleight of Hand 2
Treatment 10

Advantages = 6 points
Fast Grab
Chokehold
Improved Hold
Diehard
Interpose
Languages (Latin)

Relevant Rolls and Defenses
Attack (Acc: Fighting + Close Combat, Damage: Strength): 1d20+12, 4 damage (16 total/16)
Toughness (Stamina): 4
Fortitude (Stamina+Fortitude): 9
Will (Awareness + Will): 7
Dodge (Agility+Dodge): 7
Parry (Fighting+Parry): 7
Initiative: 1 



Special Info: When he went to get checked on after the knife incident, he was transferred from his general physician to a psychiatrist.  While waiting for the doctor to arrive, info-trackers at the hospital alerted the SCP Foundation, who took him in for questioning and examination posing as said psychiatrist.  An "accident" with a scalpel and his left hand revealed the anomaly to SCP staff.  He thought he was just going to another lab, but wound up sedated by gas and woke up in Site 404.
Neither Thomas, er, 5404 nor the SCP know what happened to him. Medical records, interviews with family, and Thomas' memories confirm injuries prior to the bus accident.

*Spoiler: Containment Procedures*
Show


SCP-5404 is to be contained in a standard humanoid residential holding cell. Standard walls and infrastructure used in SCP facilities is satisfactory; while SCP-5404 shows slightly increased strength due to his immunities, he does not truly possess strength above the human limits.

The room should contain a bed, changes of clothing, a refrigerator with sufficient food for two days subsistence, and a television with access to DVDs approved by the Site 404 director. Bathroom facilities should be provided.

SCP-5404 may make additional requests for entertainment (including video games and books), food variety, or time to socialize with SCP staff. These are to be approved within reason to maintain SCP-5404's coooperation. Any attempts to resist or disobey commands can be punished by withholding amenities or decreasing normal amenities. Although SCP-5404 does require food, water, or air to remain alive, his anomaly renders this death temporary.  SCP-5404 does show mental stress upon extended times of starvation, dehydration, or isolation, so such should not be used without Director approval and for severe infractions such as escape attempts.

In the event of an escape attempt, SCP-5404 is to be apprehended and returned to confiment; lethal force may be utilizied at staff discretion as SCP-5404 cannot be permanently injured by physical means.

Note that SCP-5404 can be sedated via gas.  SCP-5404 is affected by amnesitiacs as normal. If he shows undue stress after testing or in field missions, consult the Director or Lead Researcher for approval to suppress recent memories. SCP-5404 should not be made aware of memory alteration, as such has shown unusually high levels of mental stress; if he becomes aware, apply amnesiatics.



*Spoiler: SCP Description of Powers*
Show


SCP-5404 appears to be a normal male of age 18, of average health and intellect. His anomaly is of unknown cause, but manifest as constant physical regeneration.  This also appears to heal any deterioation of the telomeres in his cells and rendered him permanently at the age his anomaly manifested.  Although he feels pain and discomfort, injuries regenerate at an accelerated rate; testing shows healing is not instanteous, but appears such to the naked eye.  Furthermore, as the accident during testing event 5404-196 with SCP-[REDACTED] shows, death is not permanent.  If killed, SCP-5404's healing grows more rapid and his body reconstitutes in approximately 5 seconds, healing even dismembered limbs or regrowing body parts dissolved by [REDACTED].  SCP-5404's healing also enables him to push his body to extreme physical limits.

Due to his general cooperation and practical immunity to harm, SCP-5404 is helpful for testing other SCPs. See notes above about applying amnesiatics after testing. SCP-5404 has also shown a willingness to cooperate with SCP teams on field missions and has proven himself a useful member. (See Escape Attempt, below.) SCP-5404 has received basic hand-to-hand combat training and field medicine training in order to better assist SCP agents. Attempts to reduce his fear response to take advantage of his immunities have had mixed results.
Note that SCP-5404 has shown a reluctance to kill, but is willing to kill non-humanoid entities and can be pressured into killing humanoid entites and non-anomalous humans; check with the Director or Lead Researcher to administer amnesiatics after any deaths of humans or humanoid entities.

*Spoiler: Escape Attempt*
Show

During a field mission near his hometown, SCP-5404 managed to elude his teammates and escape. He was located not long after close to his family's residence. Upon being found, he surrendered peacefully. He was put on extremely limited food and water and complete isolation for two months as punishment. As he showed only minimal psychological harm, he is to maintain this memory to reduce the chance of future escape attempts. He has been informed that his family was told he died to a medical complication; this is true. He has also been told that his family was financially compensated by a malpractice lawsuit against the hospital; while a motion was made to compensate the family, this was deemed an unnecessary waste of funds.

*Spoiler: Note by Dr. <redacted>, assistant psychiatrist*
Show

_What do you mean "minimal psychological harm"?  He literally died twice while on such limited food and water.  I guess it's "minimal" when the only scarring is becoming terrified of opposing us.  I mean, I get it.  It's useful, but do we have to sugarcoat our documentation like this?_






Talking in teal.

----------


## AvatarVecna

*Spoiler: Level 2 access required. Please input password.*
Show

Password accepted.

*Item #:* SPC-6356
*Clearance Level 2:* Restricted

*Disruption Class:* 2/Vlam
*Risk Class:* 2/Caution

*Special Containment Procedures:* SCP-6356 is to be kept in a standard humanoid containment cell, sealed off by a standard double-keyboard airlock containment system. Passwords are to be changed at least weekly, as well as following any containment breach in Site-404, as a precaution against temporal espionage. The cell is to be furnished for long-term self-sufficient habitation, as well as outfitted with a video/audio surveillance system and an aerosol dispersal system. As SCP-6356 is very prone to boredom, and the containment team is advised to leverage its desire for entertainment in order to ensure cooperation. Ideally, this entertainment takes the form of difficult single-player video games with a high level of difficulty, to maximize the time before SCP-6356 grows bored with them, while still denying it the ability to communicate with the outside world in any capacity. In the event the cell must be repaired or refurbished, or something must be removed for reasons of replacement or punishment, the aerosol dispersal system can be triggered to fill the cell with an incapacitating agent that will quickly render SCP-6356 unconscious.

Testing and field research requests must be routed through at least one person with Level 3 credentials. Testing involving memetic agents or infohazardous objects should be considered with extreme care, as these effects can affect SCP-6356 before initial exposure. Cognitohazards have no such restriction, as SCP-6356's abilities do not involve their physical senses in any fashion. This is not to say that testing SCP-6356 with cognitohazardous effects is automatically approved. In the event SCP-6356 is exposed to a more dangerous memetic agent or infohazard, the use of Class A and Class B amnestics are authorized. SCP-6356 should not be allowed a firearm for any portion of testing or field research. SCP-6356 has a surgically-implanted neutralization chip that prevents electrical activity through the spinal cord when triggered, shutting down SCP-6356's ability to control their body for a short time. In the event of dangerous disobedience during testing or field research, or the event of a containment breach by SCP-6356, this chip can be triggered to incapacitate it for a short period of time.

In the case of a containment breach, should the neutralization chip malfunction or otherwise be unable to affect SCP-6356, agents are advised to deploy teargas canisters or other aerosolized incapacitating agents; tranquilizer ammunition is also effective, but SCP-6356 is anomalously difficult to score a hit on. Additionally, in extreme cases (such as SCP-6356 getting their hands on a firearm or other dangerous weapon), agents have special permission to be equipped with infohazardous objects with incapacitating effects with very low contagion rates lasting no more than one hour; these objects must be rated no higher than Safe/Vlam/Caution respectively, to minimize how much they can spread beyond SCP-6356. Due to SCP-6356's anomalous properties, the actual deployment of the infohazard should be unnecessary; so long as you were capable of deploying it, and willing to deploy it upon confirmed sighting of an uncapacitated SCP-6356, it should be infected with the incapacitating agent via exposure that hasn't occurred yet.

*Description:* SCP-6356 is a Caucasian male, with an approximate height of 1.75 meters and an approximate weight of 70 kilograms. He has a dark brown buzz cut, blue eyes, a thin layer of stubbly facial hair, and a scar cutting across his left cheek to the left corner of his mouth. SCP-6356's memory is slightly displaced through time, allowing him to "remember" events that will not occur for another few minutes; these "memories" can be altered by SCP-6356's own actions, in such a way that he can use these "memories" to aim his own behavior until a desired result is achieved. The exact length varies, and SCP-6356 will occasionally gain "memories" of events much further into the future, but these are rare and unpredictable enough that they are nigh-impossible for either the subject or the foundation to properly take advantage of. Any such long-distance precognitive "visions" should be recorded, just in case.

Extensive testing has determined these "memories" do not include sensory data sufficient to trigger cognitohazards, although SCP-6356 is capable of recognizing when such hazards are supposed to affect him in the future. However, SCP-6356's "memories" are capable of serving as an infection vector for memetic agents and infohazards; while they also make SCP-6356 more resilient against memetic or psychic assault in general, SCP-6356 should be considered a potential memetic/infohazardous vector at all times when dealing with unknown anomalous properties, or known memetic/infohazardous effects.

SCP-6356 initially came to Foundation attention via the D-class program. Prior to incarceration, SCP-6356 was petty thief Daniel Morgan - working for the mob, with a particular talent as a carjacker and getaway driver. SCP-6356 was captured by United States Military Police when attempting to break into *[DATA EXPUNGED]*. Adjacency to treason made his friends on the wrong side of the law too cagey to support him, and he ended receiving the death penalty for treason. SCP-6356 was given the standard D-class offer, and accepted (temporary designation D-9441). During SCP-6356's month at site-404, there was a major containment breach. During the breach, SCP-6356 somehow escaped their D-class cell and safely navigated the facility, despite a number of dangerous SCPs on the loose. Review of security footage indicates SCP-6356 accessing rooms they shouldn't know about, inputting passwords and PINs they shouldn't know, routing around SCPs they should not have known existed (let alone known were nearby), and executing containment protocols they couldn't know about against SCPs they couldn't otherwise avoid. At one point, SCP-6356 obtained a shotgun, which it attempted to use to neutralize *[DATA EXPUNGED]* when their recontainment efforts proved ineffective. Due to the nature of *[DATA EXPUNGED]*, this failed, and resulted in the incapacitation of SCP-6356 until MTF team "Earworm" was able to close in and initiate proper recontainment procedures.


*Spoiler: Summary of testing results*
Show

PL 8/120 CP

*Spoiler: Basics*
Show

Attributes (0)Strength 0Stamina 0Dexterity 0Agility 0Fighting 0Intellect 0Awareness 0Presence 0

Defenses (0)Dodge 0 (+0/+8)Fortitude 0 (+0/+8)Parry 0 (+0/+8)Toughness 0 (+0/+8)Will 0 (+0/+8)

Skills (15)Acrobatics 0 (+0/+8)Athletics 0 (+0/+8)Expertise/Cars 8 (+8)Insight 4 (+4/+12)Investigation 4 (+4/+12)Perception 4 (+4/+12)Ranged Combat/Guns 2 (+2/+12)Sleight Of Hand 0 (+0/+8)Stealth 0 (+0/+8)Technology 0 (+0/+8)Vehicles 8 (+8/+18)

Advantages (9)All-Out AttackAssessmentMove-By ActionPower AttackQuick DrawSkill Mastery/VehiclesTakedown 2Ultimate Effort/Vehicles


*Spoiler: Anomalous Properties*
Show

*Precognitive*

Enhanced Advantages (19)Evasion 2Improved AimImproved DefenseImproved Initiative 5Luck 4Precise Attack 4Seize InitiativeUncanny Dodge

Enhanced Defenses 16 (16)Dodge 8Parry 8

Enhanced Defenses 16 (8)Fortitude 8Will 8Limited: Active Defense (-1/rank)

Enhanced Skills 84 (42)Acrobatics 8Athletics 8Insight 8Investigation 8Perception 8Ranged Combat/Guns 10Sleight Of Hand 8Stealth 8Technology 8Vehicles 10

Protection 8 (4)Limited: Active Defense (-1/rank)

Quickness 4 (1)Limited: Mental (-1/rank)Quirk: Task to be completed must be something that can be completed within a few minutes normally (-1)

Senses (6)Danger Sense 1 (Mental - Temporal)Precognition 4Time Sense 1



I'll speak in *bold purple*.

----------


## Esprit15

James Fink reporting in!

----------


## hand ax ranger

Alright then! let's get these shenanigans going!

*Going bold Orange seeing as someone looks to have taken red. Plus, He be orange.*

*Spoiler:  Report on SCP#4500*
Show


*Abilities (56 pp*)
STR 5 (4+1) AGI 4
STA 5 (4+1) DEX 3
FGT 7 AWE 3
INT 0 PRE 3

*Skills (8 pp)*

Acrobatics 5 = 4 + 1

Athletics 6 = 5 + 1

Deception 3 = 3 + 0

Expertise: Magic 2 = 0 + 2

Insight 5 = 3 + 5

Intimidation 5 = 3 + 2

Investigation +1 = 0 + 1

Perception 5 = 3 + 2

Persuasion 4 = 3 + 1

Ranged Combat 5 = 3 + 0 + Ranged attack 2 (see Advantages)

Sleight of Hand 3 = 3 + 0

Stealth 4 = 3 + 1

Treatment 1 = 0 + 1

*Advantages (22 pp)*
Takedown 1, Move By Attack
Track, Animal Empathy
Uncanny Dodge, Improved Hold
Startle, Daze (Intimidation)
Fascinate (Persuasion), Leadership
Improved Smash, Power Attack
Diehard, Great Endurance
Improved Initiative
Languages: Demaurish and English
Ranged Attack 2
Ritualist, Artificer
Equipment 2

*Defenses (4 pp)*
Parry 8=7+0-1+1
Dodge 8=4+3-1+1
Toughness 7=5+0+3
Will 3=3+0
Fortitude 6=5+1

*Powers - (30 pp)*

*A Biggun*: Growth 1, Innate, Permanent (3pp)

*Regeneration*: Persistent Regeneration 2, Innate, Limited: Wounds made by pure iron not affected. (3pp)

*Superhumanl senses*:
Tremor-sense: Ranged Extended Tactile 2 (100ft), Limited within first increment Linked with Animal Scent:  Extended Smell 2 (100ft). (4pp total)

*Movement Array*:

*1. Speed*: Speed 1, Innate (2pp)

*2. Leap*: Leaping 1 (120ft), Innate (1pp)
(3pp total)

*One with the Flame*: Half-Immunity 5 (Heat non-damage Effects ) Linked with Full Immunity 7 (Heat Damage, Disease, Smoke Suffocation) (10pp total)

*Half Faye Mind*: Feature (+2 against mental effects)

*Divine Powers Array*:
*1. Mend Flesh (Magic/Divine, Flesh)*: Healing 3 (6pp)

*2. Firebolt (Magic/Divine, Fire)*: Ranged Damage 3 (1pp)


*Equipment (10ep)*

Falcata (Given by the SCP Foundation, by request, focused weapon): Strength-based Damage 3, Improved Crit 1, Accurate 1 (Based on proficiency) (5ep)

Chest Armor (Given by the SCP Foundation): Protection 3 (3ep)

Small shield (Given by the SCP Foundation): Enhanced Parry and Dodge 1 (2ep)

*A free morphing Ring*"
"Let's give you the full morph 10 ability on the ring, and then some. You could appear as any humanoid or reptilian creature that you want to now, exactly as you want." -Windstruck, who is a cool dude.

*Complications*

Recognition: God-King
Responsibility: Find a way Home
Weakness: "Pure Iron"
Weakness: Lecherous
Quirk: Man-Eater
Quirk: Great Hunger



*Spoiler: Things observed about SCP#4500*
Show

    He was captured on the Brazil/Guyana border, Where he had set up a camp and had been feeding from.    Those he was feeding on tended to be predators, both in sense of wildlife and in criminals, and law enforcement over normal citizenry.    While he had stockpiled several firearms from his victims all victims were taken in a more primitive fashion. Blades, thrown spears and clutter, bolt of fire and even strangling in some cases.    Upon engagement with containment forces he had the presence of mind to take prisoners, showing means to negotiate (Unclear as to if it actually worked)    After being put into containment it was clear that, despite his relative primitive living, SCP#4500 believes he is a God-King of another realm.    Several researchers have made note that, through blood tests, his highly mutated DNA seems to derive from an undocumented ethnic group. The closest comparison would be the Creole.    In addition, conversations have gleaned that this lizard form was not his original, though he describes always having the sharp teeth and the "Hot Coal" eyes. His chosen name even supposedly originates from the latter.    SCP#4500 is of the opinion that some of the others contained in this site to be demons. Upon inquiry, subject reported a life long conflict with such entities as young as the age of 3, in which they haunted him until he gained "The ability to take the fight to them". Signs of active aggression towards these SCPs makes necessary to keep them separated.    Subject seems to have an incredible ability to relate with animals and animal like SCPs, and tells stories of taking in many stray animals as kin.    While never directly stating, it is implied that since his "arrival" into South America his powers have waned. The cause is uncertain.    While SCP #4500 has human intellect, and even surprising people skills, it is key to remember he is often a savage in behavior. Driven by hunger, lust, and other more base needs as much as philosophy (which also leads back into the former). It is unsure if this is equal parts his biology and his upbringing, or if one has a greater factor. Attempts at chemical suppression have ended poorly, and it is best to divert rather than attempt prevention.    In exercises involving communication, SCP#4500 has proven not only to be fully capable but even have traits associated with leadership. Caution should be made to monitor any interaction the subject has with others.    Of recent note: SCP#4500 has been noted to attempt seduction of personnel (Interestingly of both sexes) and has even had slight success. While this seems only geared towards fulfilling base needs, personnel must me careful not to be taken in by his efforts.



*Spoiler: What he looks like (Heads up, big bois)* 
Show


As Lizard:


As Not:




*Spoiler: GM*
Show

Also was his equipment all good? Would they agree to provide those when needed? The Falcata sword in particular?

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: Prisoner #D-44529 - Benjamin Hillcrest*
Show


*Spoiler: Selected Readings from the Summary Report of Project: Semaphore* 
Show


*Project:* Semaphore

*Project Lead:* Dr Hayden Carlilse

*Excerpt 1:* ...without fear of obtuse overredaction.  Since SCP-997 has been reclassified as _Safe_, I was appalled at [REDACTED]'s decision to suspend my project - as if only recently being declared _Safe_ was some reason for handwringing.  Suspending valid projects until an object has qualified as safe for any period of time at all is an insult to the designation system.  What the hell should safe be interpreted to mean, except safe?  In any case, I was pleased with the roster of Class-D personnel that _Semaphore_ has been assigned.  Ten will do for now; if things proceed as I expect, then [REDACTED] can expect a much larger request, and we'll see if [REDACTED] is able to smother that one for six years.

*Excerpt 2:* ... easier to criticize and offer counter postulations than to grind through the red tape and work on your own hypothesis, I suppose.  Of course [REDACTED] wants to call it psychic phenomenon.  Everyone in his superstitious cabal is desperate to pronounce any finding _psychic_ or _mystical_, or _eldritch_, or the new cop-out favorite, _cosmic._  What SCP-997 possesses is neuronal tissue that possesses graded, non-terrestrial ladder structures between receptors.  They are structures that we have _only_ seen produced in entanglement based projects, which leads to the natural conclusion that these are neurons with some constituent matter exhibiting behaviour consistent with quantum entanglement, _which is what I said in my first draft submission_.  The implications for hive-mind operation on a level not dependant on chemistry are obvious; though I am less interested in the arm-flapping questions about blurring the boundaries between one distinct mind and another.  The purpose of _Semaphore_ isn't to unite any mental processes in a central hub, however; but to develop a way to outsource mental load to an isolated, superior 'engine'.  Imagine, if you will, a chariot pulled by a single horse...

*Excerpt 3:* ... disappointing to say the least, but there is some success to speak of.  One of the subjects, in what is condemned to anecdotal data on account of being entirely unimagined, performed a double bypass on her handler after they suffered cardiac arrest during deployment.  There had been some emotional attachment between them - unprofessional, yes - but it may be the breakthrough that revamps the project's next phase.  Perhaps, even though the entanglement is not chemically dependant, the altered brain still _is_.  My current hypothesis is that the subject needs to be in a state of epinephrenal flood to benefit at all from the implant; but introducing hormone concoctions in laboratory conditions has proven fruitless.  I'm running out of Class-D's.  We need them deployed in hostile situations where they can organically fear for their lives and the lives of others.  All the readings from SCP-997 suggest it 'knows' it is connected to other minds, and is trying to offer increased function just as it would for part of the original [REDACTED] from which it was seized.  We just need to master the conditions in which the subject component becomes receptive, and experiences _contact._  We are _close_, Roberta.  I know your endorsement would...

*Spoiler: Prisoner #D-44529 - Personnel Profile*
Show


*NUMBER:* D-44529
*NAME:* Hillcrest, Benjamin Lee
*AGE/DOB:* 41 Years, 22 December 1981
*HOMETOWN:* Kingswood, MN
*PRIMARY OFFENSE:* Murder, Attempted Murder.

*RELEVENT HISTORY:* #D-44529 was a thug with delusions of grandeur.  He possesses neither the cunning nor the charm to ascend beyond the role of a shakedown man.  Spending the last ten years wasting the time of the _Innocence Project_ only to be proven, with modern genetic testing, to have in fact murdered _a second person_ in addition to the one he was imprisoned for killing, #44529 was slated for extradition to Houston for a new trial before being offered a position at the Foundation.  As with all prisoners in the range of 44000 to 44999, he is under the impression that he is working off his death sentence and non-trivial resources have been devoted reinforcing this belief.  The desire to live, with the expectation of freedom, makes him an ideal candidate for _Project: Semaphore_'s most recent phase.  He has no living family, but a pronounced interest in his own welfare and an elevated opinion of his intelligence.

It is worth noting that, despite never making friends or gang attachment at MSP, he was able to survive and periodically thrive in a high threatening environment of physical danger.

*WEAPON CLEARANCE:* None.
*FACILITY CLEARANCE:* None.
*HANDLER:* Pending Assignment.

*PROJECT SEMAPHORE INDUCTION STATUS:* Approved.  Schedule cortical bore and insertion immediately, with typical amnestics.

*Spoiler: Abilities - 27*
Show

Str: 4
Sta: 4
Agi: 0
Dex: 0
Fgt: 1
Int: -1
Awe: 2
Pre: -1

_Attribute Cost: 18_

Dodge: +4
Parry: +3
Toughness: 0
Fortitude: 0
Will: +2
*All Final Defenses: 4*

_Defense Cost: 9_

*Spoiler: Skills and Advantages: 20*
Show

Close Combat: Unarmed +3 (4)
Insight +8 (10)
Perception +9 (11)

_Skill Cost: 10_

Jack Of All Trades
Improvised Tools
Interpose
Extraordinary Effort
Prone Fighting
Beginner's Luck
Improved Grab
Fast Grab
Chokehold
Improved Hold

_Advantage Cost: 10_

*Spoiler: Powers: 13*
Show

_Project: Semaphore Guinea Pig - Enhanced Trait (Intelligence)_ - _Quantum Forces, Mind._
10 Ranks, Activation: Uncontrolled, Limited (True Desperation).  5CP.

_Breakdown: 10 Ranks of Enhanced Trait (Int) is 20CP.  -1CP per Rank from Limited (True Desperation) to 10CP.  -1CP per Rank from Uncontrolled to 5CP._

_Array: Prison Brawling_ - _Completely Mundane, Biological._

All powers linked to basic strength _Damage_.  All powers Grab-Based.  All powers Innate.

_0: Eyegouge_ - Affliction Rank 4.  Cumulative.  Fortitude DC 14 or Vision Impaired/Disabled/Unaware.
_1: Bloodchoke_ - Affliction Rank 4. Cumulative.  Fortitude DC 14 or Fatigued/Exhausted/Asleep.
_2: Mangle_ - Weaken Rank 4.  Broad (Abilities).  Fortitude DC 14.
4+1+2+1 = 8CP.

_Breakdown: 4 Ranks of Affliction (or Weaken) is 4CP.  +1CP Per Rank for Cumulative (or Broad, in Mangle's Case) is 8CP.    Grab Based for -1CP Per Rank takes all of them down to 4CP.  +1 Innate means all powers cost 5CP.  +1 Flat for the first Alternate, +2 for the next, for a total cost of 8CP._

Powers Cost: 13

*Spoiler: Complications*
Show

*Motivation: Good Behaviour* - Benjamin has been expertly finessed to believe his participation and discretion in SCP activities will lead to a full pardon and another shot at life, which he vividly imagines squandering already.  He has every incentive in the world to attempt to impress any official staff of SCP; though what his imagination considers helpful may be less than perfect.

_"Hey, I swear, okay?  Lookadis face.  Lookadis face.  Is this the face of a bad guy?  Bad guys don't smile like this.  Lookadis."_

*Survival* - Of course, one has to be alive to benefit from clemency.  Benjamin will only risk his life if he reasonably thinks the likelihood of a glowing review to the fictional _SCP Parole Review Board_ will be forthcoming.

_"Aww, jeez!  Aww, God!  Aww, cripes!  Open the door, doc!  Open the door, ya can't do this, don't doctors take an oath?!"_

*Petty* - On the other hand, Benjamin suffers from a personal flaw common to many in the low-grade criminal class - thin skin.  Insults, real or imagined, are more than capable of causing him to forget his primal drive to live and his rodent-cunning to run the maze toward the cheese of liberty.

_"It's just like I always say - some people don't respect you until you've bitten off a knuckle."_



I'm here!  And just... three hundred and seventy merit points away from a federal pardon.

Edit: Checked the IC thread.  Dammit.

----------


## Metastachydium

And here I come!

*Character Name:* D-38997 (née *Cecily Branting*)
*
Description:* Of quite boringly average height and build, Cecily is a plain but not unpleasant looking young woman with blue eyes and straight caramel hair. She's also twitchy. _Very_ twitchy.

*Background:* Born to lower-middle class parents with tedious lower-middle class desk jobs in the confusingly named Houston, Texas (County of _Missouri_, of all places). Acquired a BSc in Chemistry at Missouri Southern State University. Mostly worked in the local food and chemical industry, changing jobs frequently. Fell in with [REDACTED] 4 years ago for [REDACTED].

*Sheet:* *D-38997*

*Special Info:* Cecily was to receive the death penalty for a case of aggravated murder with alleged ties to international terrorism. She participated in the construction and planting of an improvised explosive device on the car of a city official in St. Louis. The explosion was supposed to be a minor one, serving as a warning; instead, it killed the official's chauffeur and teenaged niece as well as 3 passers-by, wounding 14 more.

----------


## WindStruck

> Edit: Checked the IC thread.  Dammit.







Okay, the real IC Thread is up now.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Just realised black wasn't an option. green it is then

----------


## Metastachydium

Is that the visual representation of a painfully high pitch or do you just hate us that much? (Don't get me wrong; I _love_ green and that's a lovely shade, but on a _white_ background)

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Is that the visual representation of a painfully high pitch or do you just hate us that much? (Don't get me wrong; I _love_ green and that's a lovely shade, but on a _white_ background)


I just like the colour green.

----------


## Metastachydium

Like I said, so do I, but against a white background this particular shade strikes me as a bit too vivid (as in "it's burning my eyes, why is it burning my poor innocent eyes" vivid).

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Like I said, so do I, but against a white background this particular shade strikes me as a bit too vivid (as in "it's burning my eyes, why is it burning my poor innocent eyes" vivid).


Really? I don't get that feeling at all. But i guess i can change it later if i have to.

----------


## Esprit15

Note for the GM, it may be useful to add the information on Site 404 to the OP.

----------


## WindStruck

> Just realised black wasn't an option. green it is then


Black isn't an option?  *"You could totally do this if you want."*




> Note for the GM, it may be useful to add the information on Site 404 to the OP.


Oh, you mean copy the information on the recruitment thread over here?  I guess I could do that if you don't want to bother going to the recruitment thread.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woo, it's on!

Question: is the 'you all' assembled for the briefing everyone buy the D class?  I figure they won't bother with that courtesy for us, but if we're in the room, I'll append another scene to my last post.

----------


## WindStruck

> Woo, it's on!
> 
> Question: is the 'you all' assembled for the briefing everyone buy the D class?  I figure they won't bother with that courtesy for us, but if we're in the room, I'll append another scene to my last post.


Yeah. That's why I made a separate scene.

The D class guys are just brooding in the cafeteria and pretty much left in the dark about everything.

The mission debrief with the site director is in the presence of the other 6 characters.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Yeah sorry guys yesterday was a family day of renfare anf pizza arcade stuff.


Y'all weren't kidding about the whole "Moving fast thing" lol. Oh well that's what power posting is for.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Hey so before I respond do we know the cat is a mind reader?

----------


## WindStruck

Foundation staff would likely know. That includes Dr. Hagerty and TF Leader Fink.

As for our other SCP players, I don't think so.

On that note, with your human disguise using SPC-650, they also don't know you take on the form of a large orange lizard.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Foundation staff would likely know. That includes Dr. Hagerty and TF Leader Fink.
> 
> As for our other SCP players, I don't think so.
> 
> On that note, with your human disguise using SPC-650, they also don't know you take on the form of a large orange lizard.


Ahh true, right now I'm a 7 foot, fiery eyed Albino man (And yes, this disguise is a homage to Michal Moorcok's Elric on my part. He is one of the later on inspirations for the character so why not. Plus it looks good with the eyes :D)

----------


## Esprit15

Hand ax, think it was James who was delivering that ring to you, just in case you want to respond to his words. Looks like we both posted close to each other.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Hand ax, think it was James who was delivering that ring to you, just in case you want to respond to his words. Looks like we both posted close to each other.


I was just coming in here to tell you the same Lmao. I'll add a second post related.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Oh wow, I guess Kuzmo be scary AF

----------


## WindStruck

> Oh wow, I guess Kuzmo be scary AF


Uh. Could you delete that?

There are two completely different scenes.  One is the Class D prison cafeteria  (just for MrAbdiel and Meta).

The other scene is in the secure conference room, where *you* are at.

And also, guys, we have a Dice Thread.  Please use that if you feel you really must roll.

I do not ever recommend using the cursed die, unless I explicitly ask for it.  I hope you read the info on the big 16 and stuff.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Right, right; I remember.  Sorry, force of habit is to roll and permit the GM to require that or not, so they're not waiting on me to come back and punch a roll in.  I'll hold off in future.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Uh. Could you delete that?
> 
> There are two completely different scenes.  One is the Class D prison cafeteria  (just for MrAbdiel and Meta).
> 
> The other scene is in the secure conference room, where *you* are at.


_Facepalm_

I even knew this too! Least I did earlier.....

It was even a crit too  :Frown:

----------


## WindStruck

> Oh wow, I guess Kuzmo be scary AF





> _Facepalm_
> 
> I even knew this too! Least I did earlier.....
> 
> It was even a crit too


Ah it really is a shame wasting a good die roll like that. Dang RNG, that was probably your only good luck you'll have in a while!!   (or not, idk... it's RNG).

But again, I'm kiiinda trying to do this game without dice. If you invoke the Pseudo Tyrant, beware.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Oh speaking of rolls, should I go ahead and do an expertise: magic roll on this to have him look into it and see if he can get it to work properly? Just a simple fidget that maybe shows "oh ****, he can work this stuff."

----------


## WindStruck

Uh.. I guess.  What are you talking about getting to work properly?  The ring?

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Uh.. I guess.  What are you talking about getting to work properly?  The ring?


Yes the ring. He is a creature of magic after all and if it's abilities function anything like magic then he could potentially tweak it.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Wow another crit! The RNG must love me! :D

----------


## WindStruck

Wow! It must be making up for that other natural 20 you rolled that got eaten!

Speaking of which, could I have some nat 20s?  Seriously, in this other game I'm playing... ugh.   :Small Frown: 

Anyway, sure.  Let's give you the full morph 10 ability on the ring, and then some.  You could appear as any humanoid or reptilian creature that you want to now, exactly as you want.

But size is still an issue and remains unchanged.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Wow! It must be making up for that other natural 20 you rolled that got eaten!
> 
> Speaking of which, could I have some nat 20s?  Seriously, in this other game I'm playing... ugh.  
> 
> Anyway, sure.  Let's give you the full morph 10 ability on the ring, and then some.  You could appear as any humanoid or reptilian creature that you want to now, exactly as you want.
> 
> But size is still an issue and remains unchanged.


Alright! Nothing bad ever happens to the Kennedys Lizard!

I'll right that down then go ahead and respond IC accordingly when I get the chance.

----------


## WindStruck

Hmm. Okay. I've got the whole next update written down...  I guess Kuzmo has time to play around with his ring and show off while Daniel is making up his mind.

Anyway, I really just wanted to make sure AV was alright with going ahead. I'd really assume so, but on the other hand, I feel I should wait a little bit for now.

----------


## hand ax ranger

So i should wait before my next post? Sorry my posting rhythm got knocked off lol.

----------


## WindStruck

> So i should wait before my next post? Sorry my posting rhythm got knocked off lol.


Eh I mean.. yeah, go ahead.  Best play with the ring and show off now, as opposed to interrupting the presentation and Q&A.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Eh I mean.. yeah, go ahead.  Best play with the ring and show off now, as opposed to interrupting the presentation and Q&A.


Hell yeah! the idea is for people got be yammering on and suddenly Kuzmo gains melanin back after playing with the ring on his finger. I will do just that in a moment.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

"Thick fog?" Is this gonna be a rural silent hill?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Speaking of which, could I have some nat 20s?  Seriously, in this other game I'm playing... ugh.


Hey, that's not true.

It's noticeable in at least _two_ other games you're in.  :Small Smile:

----------


## WindStruck

> "Thick fog?" Is this gonna be a rural silent hill?


Maybe something vaguely similar.


Ugh that's a lot of questions I have to answer.   Are you sure you shouldn't have been a scientist Esprit?   :Small Tongue:    Nah, it's fine.  It's totally reasonable for a military commander of sorts to ask lots of questions too, albeit, perhaps more related to security or the operation of the mission, not the more scholarly pursuits.

Regardless, even though that's like a dozen questions.  We'll assume they are each answered one at a time.

----------


## Esprit15

I am a scientist at heart even if Im an engineer by trade.  :Small Red Face: 

That said, his more scientific questions all circle around the idea Is this something that shows up, or is it something that spirits people away? While his questions around the town proper are more to get a traditional soldiers lay of the land.

And yeah, I intended them to be asked one at a time, not rapidfire. I just also didnt want to be posting a dozen times and only asking one question in each.

----------


## WindStruck

> I am a scientist at heart even if Im an engineer by trade. 
> 
> That said, his more scientific questions all circle around the idea Is this something that shows up, or is it something that spirits people away? While his questions around the town proper are more to get a traditional soldiers lay of the land.
> 
> And yeah, I intended them to be asked one at a time, not rapidfire. I just also didnt want to be posting a dozen times and only asking one question in each.


Yes, fair enough. All questions answered! But for the sake of fairness, I'd like to give the others a chance to chime in...

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

The reason king asked question 2 was because he knew they wouldn't let him mate with another cat. Though of course i doubt they'll let him wander around like that. But king doesn't know. 

The meta reason was i don't really have any questions to ask and since he'll just tell king whatever he asks i don't really have anything to use any mind reading for at the moment so may as well waste it on in character questions. Like i irl can't think of anything to ask. So may as well showcase king's personality. The lizard man is not the only one with needs!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## WindStruck

> The reason king asked question 2 was because he knew they wouldn't let him mate with another cat. Though of course i doubt they'll let him wander around like that. But king doesn't know. 
> 
> The meta reason was i don't really have any questions to ask and since he'll just tell king whatever he asks i don't really have anything to use any mind reading for at the moment so may as well waste it on in character questions. Like i irl can't think of anything to ask. So may as well showcase king's personality. The lizard man is not the only one with needs!


Well.  Perhaps you are merely asking the wrong questions.   Or perhaps, the wrong people?

 :Small Wink:

----------


## JeenLeen

I'm at work conferences all week, so my posting will be less than I intend it to usually be, but I'll still get in at least 1/day.
You can assume 5404 is going along with the rest of the group, if needed.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

I decided thoughts won't be in color for king. To prevent confusion.

----------


## WindStruck

> I decided thoughts won't be in color for king. To prevent confusion.


Yep, preventing confusion is always nice!  Speaking of which...




> Thomas looks around at the other SCPs and the D-class around, trying (and mostly succeeding) on suppressing a frown at the talk of being minimally invasive and careful. it's not like they were "careful" with abducting him from the hospital. But he supposes he is glad they aren't abducting more people.
> 
> So he simply nods, ready to listen to the "other options".


Just so no one else gets confused, there are no D-class in the conference room.  Perhaps, technically, a former D-class, which is now AvatarVecna's SCP character.  However, there are no actual D-class present in the room.  Those poor sods will just be loaded up in trucks and be going places they have no idea about and don't know why either.

Speaking of being invasive, I guess it's a one thing when there's a single humanoid being that you can communicate with and who seems reasonable. As for locations with sway over reality, it's...  a _little_ different...    :Small Tongue:

----------


## JeenLeen

> Just so no one else gets confused, there are no D-class in the conference room.  Perhaps, technically, a former D-class, which is now AvatarVecna's SCP character.  However, there are no actual D-class present in the room.  Those poor sods will just be loaded up in trucks and be going places they have no idea about and don't know why either.
> 
> Speaking of being invasive, I guess it's a one thing when there's a single humanoid being that you can communicate with and who seems reasonable. As for locations with sway over reality, it's...  a _little_ different...


I'll edit my post to remove the D-class reference.
And, yeah, that makes sense for the different treatment between people-SCPs and location/villages-of-SCPs.   But Thomas can still look at it sideways  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## AvatarVecna

> Yep, preventing confusion is always nice!  Speaking of which...
> 
> 
> 
> Just so no one else gets confused, there are no D-class in the conference room.  Perhaps, technically, a former D-class, which is now AvatarVecna's SCP character.  However, there are no actual D-class present in the room.  Those poor sods will just be loaded up in trucks and be going places they have no idea about and don't know why either.
> 
> Speaking of being invasive, I guess it's a one thing when there's a single humanoid being that you can communicate with and who seems reasonable. As for locations with sway over reality, it's...  a _little_ different...


Apologies for the confusion, I thought we were all getting briefed for some reason. Post deleted.

----------


## WindStruck

> Apologies for the confusion, I thought we were all getting briefed for some reason. Post deleted.


I am confused, what did you delete?   :Small Confused:   Daniel is there.

Everyone is at this meeting, except for MrAbdiel's character and Metastachydium's.

----------


## AvatarVecna

> I am confused, what did you delete?    Daniel is there.
> 
> Everyone is at this meeting, except for MrAbdiel's character and Metastachydium's.


I didn't delete all my posts. Just the one where I talked about there being D-class in the room.

----------


## Plaids

Here is my approved character sheet. I am excited for the starting date of the 27th
*Spoiler: General archetypes*
Show




PL 4 Points 70
*Spoiler: Scientist Profile*
Show


Name: Kalispell Hagerty
Relations: D-Class [Redacted], Maribel (Claimed sister), Jaylen(Claimed son)
Physical Description: A tall woman with a head of braided grey hair holding a streak of auburn hair starting at her right temple. Sharp tanned cheeks are scarred. Wandering light brown eyes and a sharp tanned nose are often the first things people first notice about her followed by her cheeks. Often seen wearing a standard senior scientist uniform. But underneath she wears a glass pendant containing a modified Briggs-Rauscher oscillating color solution claiming it reminds her of home.

Description:  Doctor Hagerty was raised within a hippie commune. Further investigation found the Black Hills commune to be abandoned and sunken within an overgrown thicket. Due to the commune's isolation and lackadaisical bookkeeping few records or documents of the doctor were found. Besides recent surveillance footage and fast-food receipts the only salvageable artifacts found involving the doctor's past were abstract paintings and drawings found at the site. The art presumably depicts the commune's members alongside angels, demons, and inhuman figures within a garden. The artifacts were presumed to be recollections from multitudes of drug induced hallucinations. The site was burned after all objects of interest were salvaged. The doctor professes the artifacts depict her home named the "Celestial Garden" where her mother and father raised her within an idyllic community.

Dr Hagerty was first found wandering SCP foundation premises in the 1980's believing her to be a lost flower child of the wilting hippie movement she was quickly classified for immediate readjustment and relocation. Upon requests to meet the former science division leader and divulging intimate SCP foundation details she was tested for anomalous properties. After brain scans and genetic sequencing no anomalous properties were detected within the doctor. Though she displayed human chimerism of three genetic sequences. The condition is not unheard of but is notable in its rarity. She also claims to communicate with her sister and son. No evidence of these individuals was found even after the deployment of SCP's most acclaimed ghost hunting unit. The doctor also displayed incredible abstract and scientific problem solving despite a lack of formal education. She claimed to be cheating, insisting her sister was the science whizz who was feeding her answers while her son peeked at the answers.

The Dr. Claims her father to be D-Class [REDACTED] last deployed in project [REDACTED]. Further querying revealed knowledge of intimate facility details from D-Class penitentiary cells to the cafeterias corn substitute chip flavorings. Genetic sequencing revealed a familial link with D-Class [REDACTED] who was thought to be lost without a trace in project [REDACTED]. After begging for SCP's assistance with returning her to the "Celestial Garden" in exchange for her services she was accepted by SCP if only to further investigate her. With her aptitude for scientific research the doctor began work as a lab technician in exchange for the organization promising to help her return home. Eventually heading project [REDACTED] the doctor furthers the foundations understanding of grafting, biological integration, and chimeras.

The doctor can be found within the lab conducting experiments within the lab. Lab technicians display routine enthusiasm for her custom fortune cookies who she claims to be her father's recipe and fortunes written by her son.

Special Notice: In the event of facility relocation provide the doctor with multiple genetic sequences for facilities with DNA authentication. 
Special Notice: Given the doctor's claim of seeing family members onsite the doctor must attend psychiatric sessions routinely.

Motive: Returning home to her purported home dimension either through the organization's assistance or by acquiring enough privileges to return home through SCP means.
Complication: Refuses to comply or cooperate with any individual disrespecting her family. Many wonder if she is disturbed. Will zealously follow anyone who she believes can send her home.

Sheet: 

*Spoiler: Sheet*
Show


Abilities: 28
*Spoiler*
Show

Str: 
Sta: 2
Agi: 1
Dex: 2
Fgt: 1
Int: 4
Awe: 4
Pre: 0




Defenses:
*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Dodge:1
Fortitude:2
Toughness:2
Parry:1
Will:4



Skills: 20
*Spoiler*
Show

Treatment 4: Costs 2
Technology 4: Costs 2 
Vehicles 4: Costs 2
Insight 2: Costs 1
Perception 2: Costs 1
Intimidation 8: Costs 4
Expertise Grafting/Cellular Chimeras 4: Costs 2
Expertise Sketching/Drawing 4: Costs 2
Expertise Cooking 4: Costs 2


Advantages: 17
*Spoiler*
Show

Inventor: SCP scientists are taught to use improvised tools for furthering research when neccessary.
Connected: Having scientific tenure at SCP has its perks
Second Chance Genetic Attacks: Attacking someone through their DNA is harder when they have multiple sequences.
Favored Environment SCP Labs: Scientists become with SCP labs with time.
Improved Trip: Dad always knew how to get some distance between him and trouble once it came knocking.
Eidetic Memory: It is some much easier to win at trivia when it's four on one.
Contacts: SCP scientists have each other on speed dial, provided the lines are secured against SCP events.
Startle: For some reason people are startled by a woman with her father, sister, and child. Everyone else must have Familia phobia. SCP has psychiatric care but few colleagues seem to use it.
Daze: Fight or flight is common when fear is a factor. Frozen terror can also occur.
Gear 9: Receive 20 gear points
Evasion: Tenured SCP scientists learned to vacate dangerous areas.
Well Informed: Lead scientists must be well informed in their field and of their colleagues to survive
Improved Initiative:
Assessment:
Defensive roll 2:



Gear: 45 gear points
*Spoiler*
Show

Comm Link: 1 GP
Audio Recorder: 1 GP
Gas Mask: 1 GP
Flashlight: 1 GP
Microscope Spectacles: 1GP
Flash Goggles: 1GP
Restraining Foam Grenade 4: Snare_+3, Area_+1, Ricochet_+1:  20 GP - Essentially a grenade that releases foam that hardens into concrete in seconds to immobilize people. Descriptor: Mechanical, Chemical
Magneto Watch 3: Move_object_+2, subtle_+1, perception_+1, limited material_-1, continuous_+1: 12GP  - A small disk shield shaped object which can attract metallic objects or repel them. Descriptor: Electro-Magnetic,
Cosmetic Genetic Therapy Syringe 1: Morph_+1, Attack_+0: 5 GP - A syringe that can temporarily change a person's appearance by giving them some foreign cells from donors. Descriptor: Biological
Scalpel/Knife: Damage 1, piercing Crits at 19-20: 2GP

----------


## Metastachydium

> there are no actual D-class present in the room.  Those poor sods will just be loaded up in trucks and be going places they have no idea about and don't know why either.


Ah, the discreet charm of being professional cannon fodder!




> Everyone is at this meeting, except for MrAbdiel's character and Metastachydium's.


(Hey, you _know_ you can call me just Meta. I don't mind the full thing, of course, but I do realize typing it out all the time must be a real pain.)

----------


## WindStruck

> (Hey, you _know_ you can call me just Meta. I don't mind the full thing, of course, but I do realize typing it out all the time must be a real pain.)


Hehe yeah, it certainly is a mouthful and can make me crosseyed trying to read and type out your username!


*Esprit15*

Feels like things are winding down.. so go ahead and finish unloading your barrage of questions, if you still have any left.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Plaids

Hopefully Lambert and the others giving the mission briefing weren't expelled from the town. Otherwise, everyone is going to have to make new characters to go on the adventure.

----------


## JeenLeen

FYI: I'm going to try to check daily, but with some vacation stuff this weekend I'm not 100% sure I'll be online until Sunday night.   I'm going to check IC now, but probably will be offline the rest of the day and not sure about Friday/Saturday.

EDIT: I'm assuming Thomas hasn't worked directly with the other SCPs on missions/testing before, so although he might have an idea of them or heard rumors, he's still asking as if he's fully ignorant.

----------


## Esprit15

Oh I didnt actually have more, that was more to characterize him as being exceedingly thorough.

----------


## JeenLeen

OOC, can we decide who much we know each other?  Is this first time we've worked together, or have some of the SCPs worked with Dr. Hagerty or James Fink?

For 5404, I like the idea of Fink and 5404 having worked together before so there's a known sense of working together.   Also prefer if the SCPs are new to each other, but I'm okay otherwise.  If 5404 has worked with/been tested by Dr. Hagerty before, she's seemed normal from their limited testing interaction.   That okay?

----------


## WindStruck

Well.  I'd prefer that this be the _first_ time you have actually gone out on missions together.

But I have absolutely know problem with you still knowing either Fink or Hagerty.  You would have certainly been given chances to come out (under guarded scrutiny, mind you), and I'm sure Hagerty may have also wanted to do some genetic tests, or further her own research with your unique biology.

But I think no, no actual MISSIONS as of yet. I kind of want this to be a novelty, the first, and then from then onward make it a more regular thing.  Assuming y'all survive.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## hand ax ranger

Yeah my reply will be a bit due to stuff.

----------


## Esprit15

Ill be on 10-13hr night work for the next few days, so responses may be sporadic.

----------


## WindStruck

Hey guys, I'm planning to have this mission start soon.  Introductions amongst everyone aren't strictly necessary...  kinda waiting on those still, also waiting on a PM from plaids, but I do think what I have planned won't change much.

----------


## WindStruck

Post is up.. I certainly hope I didn't forget anything I meant to add...

Anyway, it's a little open-ended from here.  Good luck with the mission!

You can always ask me OOC question here (obviously) and IC James and Kali can radio the SCP Foundation for advice, or report things.

----------


## AvatarVecna

I'm gonna assume that, since it's not yet an emergency, Daniel probably wasn't allowed to be behind the wheel.

EDIT: Also, I've been thinking about the possibility that exists for King and Danny to have private conversations - conversations that happen only in daydreams, but King reading Danny's mind to watch how those conversations flow, which informs his replies.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> I'm gonna assume that, since it's not yet an emergency, Daniel probably wasn't allowed to be behind the wheel.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I've been thinking about the possibility that exists for King and Danny to have private conversations - conversations that happen only in daydreams, but King reading Danny's mind to watch how those conversations flow, which informs his replies.


That would be awesome. I love it!

----------


## Metastachydium

> Anyway, it's a little open-ended from here.  Good luck with the mission!


Open-ended? _Good_ luck? _[Hysterical laughter.]_

----------


## hand ax ranger

Aww I was kind of hoping for gearing up scene. oh well I'll make my own in the response.

*Road Trip!* hehehe

----------


## WindStruck

> EDIT: Also, I've been thinking about the possibility that exists for King and Danny to have private conversations - conversations that happen only in daydreams, but King reading Danny's mind to watch how those conversations flow, which informs his replies.


I'm not sure I understand.  King can certainly READ minds, yes, but there is no telepathy. How do you propose King communicates with Daniel in a secretive way, and how does Daniel even know which thoughts he may be conveying to King?   :Small Confused:

----------


## AvatarVecna

> I'm not sure I understand.  King can certainly READ minds, yes, but there is no telepathy. How do you propose King communicates with Daniel in a secretive way, and how does Daniel even know which thoughts he may be conveying to King?


Daniel goes into a daydream. He prompts King to ask him a question, indicating that this conversation is a hypothetical future-conversation that nobody else will know was going to happen. King asks a question out loud. Daniel answers, and the daydream ends. In reality, Daniel does not prompt King for a question. The only one who remembers this future-conversation that hasn't happened yet is Daniel. But King can read Daniel's mind, and sees a "memory" of a conversation with King that never happened, and King sees what Daniel's answer to his question was. This process can repeat back and forth indefinitely. It's a bit slower than normal conversation I think, but it's basically undetectable, barring other telepaths/precognitives.

----------


## WindStruck

That's very... wobbly at best.

Either King asks a question, or King does not. At some point, King will a least ask a few questions every now and then, maybe not all he planned to or might have asked, but if he is *never* asking questions, then you will *never* have them asked to you in your daydreaming/precognitive state.

In a way, sure, I think I see what you're saying. But:

a) It won't be reliable.

b) All your focus will be you concentrating on your precognition powers.  Therefore you won't be aware of what's going on in the present.

Just spare me and everyone else a headache though, I wouldn't bother trying.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Oh, not sure who needs this but in case you don't know what the hell he's slinging around.

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## WindStruck

I think I should at least say that you're pushing not only a big truck loaded with stuff, but _also_ a U-haul trailer filled with stuff too.

If it was just the truck, you could certainly get more progress.  Hm. I suppose detaching the trailer could always be an option, but maybe it would be easier to get a tow?

----------


## hand ax ranger

_Kuzmo nods, but receives the wrong message._

----------


## Esprit15

James is realizing that, oh right, hes probably the last one who should be running off alone in this situation. Better to send one of the more normal SCPs. 

And I dont know, Ive gotten pretty heavy vehicles to move as long as it wasnt up a hill once we got them rolling a little bit. Maybe we just have Kuzmo carry the trailer.

----------


## hand ax ranger

I have an answer, but I will wait for someone else to post before then. Cause good manners :D

----------


## JeenLeen

OOC, I think it's probably best AvatarVecna's character go into town and mine help push, at least for "objective clearing". 
I'd also be cool with both of us going for a tow.  Kinda makes sense the Foundation staff would want an eye on each of us, even if it's just another SCP.

To our knowledge, there's no GPS trackers in us or mini-explosives or any such, right?   I definitely don't plan on 5404 running, but just double-checking we don't know of any "aggressive" deterrants in place.




> Well.  I'd prefer that this be the _first_ time you have actually gone out on missions together.
> 
> But I have absolutely know problem with you still knowing either Fink or Hagerty.  You would have certainly been given chances to come out (under guarded scrutiny, mind you), and I'm sure Hagerty may have also wanted to do some genetic tests, or further her own research with your unique biology.
> 
> But I think no, no actual MISSIONS as of yet. I kind of want this to be a novelty, the first, and then from then onward make it a more regular thing.  Assuming y'all survive.


That sounds good.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Just to remind you, I am disguised as a 7ft burly black man. Er... well is it really a disguise if that's how he used to look before he became a lizard?

----------


## Metastachydium

Signs that things are about to get complicated no. 517: when the no-nonsense straight man's the only one to do his method acting right. (It would seem that even Kali has trouble remembering the names of her (not-)sons (other than that of her (probably not-)son.) Plus, well, Maribel. BUT! Never change, Kuzmo! Never change!)

----------


## WindStruck

Alright, let's see here....

Kuzmo has unhitched the truck from its trailer and is pushing again.

James began jogging to the village, then decided maybe it's not a good idea to leave the others to their own devices. He is now back and helping Kuzmo push the truck.

Daniel was checking the truck, but I think we've all figured out what's going on now. I think he'll be helping push.

Dr. Hagerty is behind the wheel of the non-functional truck.

Thomas is being indecisive, but Dr. Hagerty has directed him to go see the villagers.

King is being king. I'll let him decide if he goes along with Thomas in the carrier or not.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Just to be clear king wasn't talking he was thinking to himself. Maybe i should of not used quotation marks and instead just _do this instead_

----------


## AvatarVecna

Been busy with IRL halloween prep, but done for the moment. Will try and get a post up tonight/tomorrow. Danny is helping push the car unless directed to do otherwise.

----------


## WindStruck

The italics for thoughts make sense.

Also, I didn't realize I had been ninjad.   Replied to Thomas too now.

----------


## Plaids

Having each character use their official and mission persona name is confusing me a little bit. Please assume Kali is using the mission persona names for the rest of the mission unless the name is highlighted.

----------


## JeenLeen

For the sake of expedition in case real life gets me busy: if the villager doesn't have much else to say, Thomas is good walking off a bit to talk to King, then take his advice to go back and report.  Give a friendly wave of "going to go check on mom first" to explain not first running to the mechanic.




> Having each character use their official and mission persona name is confusing me a little bit.


Agreed.  I'll try to use 5404 in general, and his cover story name if he has to say his own name.

----------


## JeenLeen

Based on



> Accompanying Kali Simmons were her two sons, Brandon and Michael Simmons. These rolls were to be played by SCP-6356 and SCP-5404 (aka Daniel Morgan and Thomas Skylark) respectively.


I am Michael, right?
If I use the wrong name, please let me retcon it and treat it as the right one.

----------


## WindStruck

> Based on
> 
> I am Michael, right?
> If I use the wrong name, please let me retcon it and treat it as the right one.


yeah, you're acting as Michael!

And I just realized in that quote I wrote rolls instead of roles...    :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hand ax ranger

Relevant information to the lizard? I've been busy with work and home type Halloween stuff and I lost rack where Kuzmo is in all this.

----------


## Esprit15

Youre behind the car still, help just arrived.

----------


## WindStruck

> Relevant information to the lizard? I've been busy with work and home type Halloween stuff and I lost rack where Kuzmo is in all this.


Wouldn't say you've missed much.

As Esprit said, Kuzmo had just been pushing your car this entire time, along with a few others.  Thomas went a head into the village to get some help.

Now some guy has brought his own truck to help tow yours. He's currently talking to you all (and in particular, to Kali) right now.

King also may have some valuable information to share, at an opportune time.

----------


## JeenLeen

Did King notice any change to the villagers' minds once Thomas started talking to them?  Are they still on "auto-pilot" like when decorating, or more normal now that helping with tow?




> Relevant information to the lizard? I've been busy with work and home type Halloween stuff and I lost rack where Kuzmo is in all this.


I think he's just been pushing the van, and now villagers are there to hook it up to a truck to tow it.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

I'd post more but there's not much king can do. Can't talk in front of people and can't do much period. I have an idea of maybe king peeing on the tow truck guy just to piss him off but I'm not sure what else i could do.

----------


## WindStruck

He'll be getting in his own truck to drive it and pull your car, so that should be an opportunity there.

----------


## WindStruck

I think I know what will be happening next.  I'm just waiting a bit on everyone, to see if you all do anything.

Or if you just want to pass and not really say/do much, also please say so. Thanks.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Plaids

I don't see much more that needs to be done before the group gets into town.
Maybe convince the tow truck driver that the group can stay longer than he is comfortable with, but the group is already welcome for a bit.

----------


## WindStruck

> I don't see much more that needs to be done before the group gets into town.
> Maybe convince the tow truck driver that the group can stay longer than he is comfortable with, but the group is already welcome for a bit.


I moved things along and you are in the town now.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> I moved things along and you are in the town now.


I don't see anything in the in character section

----------


## WindStruck

> I don't see anything in the in character section


It's right here.




> After it's decided that the large and burly Kuzmo the Great will pull the u-haul trailer himself, the rest of you either hop in your own vehicle as it's being towed, or otherwise you can trail behind without quite being in the town proper yet.
> 
> ...
> 
> Willis the apparent mechanic of the little hamlet, lifts up the hood of your truck within his garage and soon curses under his breath. "Well kiss my pitute! It looks like your fuel systems blew. They sure don't make 'em like they used to."
> 
> The man scratches his scruffy face and says, "I don't reckon there's any way I can fix this. All these newfangled cars and all, they have their own little parts and systems now. It's just not what we're used to dealing with around here. Why I've been maintaining cars that are forty, fifty years old at least!"
> 
> Looking at you all with some concern he asks, "Well. If I can't fix it, someone else from outta town has got to. Y'all have a phone to call a cab? Or a tow truck?"


Your broken down car is now in his garage.  He's talking to you.

Also, if you decided to ride in the car togethers it was towed along, you would would have ample time to tell what you found out, if that's what you're going to do.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> It's right here.
> 
> 
> 
> Your broken down car is now in his garage.  He's talking to you.
> 
> Also, if you decided to ride in the car togethers it was towed along, you would would have ample time to tell what you found out, if that's what you're going to do.


Nice! I'm gonna post now in ic

----------


## Metastachydium

> I think I know what will be happening next.  I'm just waiting a bit on everyone, to see if you all do anything.
> 
> Or if you just want to pass and not really say/do much, also please say so. Thanks.


I can't help but notice our D-listers are still alive and (relatively speaking) well. Anything you plan to do about that?

----------


## JeenLeen

One thing I enjoy about roleplaying games is seeing how the personality of my characters develop.  
Like, I didn't plan on 5404 having a joking attitude about death.  But some lines come to me and I want to retain the "doesn't like to die" aspect, so now he jokes as a defense mechanism.

Usually my characters wind up a "pragmatic evil", ends justify the means sorta type.  Should be avoided in this game, as it's usually when they are very powerful and some quesitonable stuff is helpful, and I don't know 5404 will get powerful/permissions enough to be able to activate such plans.
Or, if morally ambiguous comes up... well, that kinda fits the SCP.
(In a Mage: The Ascension game, we had a magic dagger that was powered by killing people and was really helpful in this mission to save reality.   Apparently you look like an insane evil demon-worshipping mage if you ask to create and bring a bag of babies to recharge the dagger, even if you make them immune to pain and unconscious the whole time.  Fortunately they accepted my character was just insane and evil, not demon-worshipping.  He had gone a bit crazy from constantly rewriting his memories to avoid getting arrested/executed for doing questionable stuff, and thus knowing he couldn't trust his memories about his motivations or what he'd actually done.  "Oh, we killed him because we were hired mercenaries, not because we have evidence he was a demon-worshipper?  Uh... not cool, guys.  Wait, what, it was my idea!?")

NOTE: I'm not a "my character acts this way" jerk kind of player.  I'll shape their personality to work with the group.  Just making this note in case the above raised any concerns.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> One thing I enjoy about roleplaying games is seeing how the personality of my characters develop.  
> Like, I didn't plan on 5404 having a joking attitude about death.  But some lines come to me and I want to retain the "doesn't like to die" aspect, so now he jokes as a defense mechanism.
> 
> Usually my characters wind up a "pragmatic evil", ends justify the means sorta type.  Should be avoided in this game, as it's usually when they are very powerful and some quesitonable stuff is helpful, and I don't know 5404 will get powerful/permissions enough to be able to activate such plans.
> Or, if morally ambiguous comes up... well, that kinda fits the SCP.
> (In a Mage: The Ascension game, we had a magic dagger that was powered by killing people and was really helpful in this mission to save reality.   Apparently you look like an insane evil demon-worshipping mage if you ask to create and bring a bag of babies to recharge the dagger, even if you make them immune to pain and unconscious the whole time.  Fortunately they accepted my character was just insane and evil, not demon-worshipping.  He had gone a bit crazy from constantly rewriting his memories to avoid getting arrested/executed for doing questionable stuff, and thus knowing he couldn't trust his memories about his motivations or what he'd actually done.  "Oh, we killed him because we were hired mercenaries, not because we have evidence he was a demon-worshipper?  Uh... not cool, guys.  Wait, what, it was my idea!?")
> 
> NOTE: I'm not a "my character acts this way" jerk kind of player.  I'll shape their personality to work with the group.  Just making this note in case the above raised any concerns.


Nice bro! Always nice when your enjoying yourself. Personally i just love making an interesting character then seeing how the world reacts to him and vise versa. That's not the only way i can enjoy rpgs tho. I also like playing underdogs who have to survive against harsh odds. So king or my current over the edge 1 on 1 game swap (I'm the player. I gm mage 20th for my over the edge gm) is an example of the former and d classes or osr play is an example of the latter.

----------


## WindStruck

> Pointing towards the free-range SCPs warmly greeting a meat-puppet shaped like a young girl.


Uh. What.  Could you explain?   :Small Eek:

----------


## Esprit15

My guess is pointing at a child playing but not seeing it as human.

Also, James hasnt vocalized his theories to be clear. Hes asking the scientist before giving his opinions.

----------


## Metastachydium

Yeah, it's probably that. Kali's not King; she doesn't know the girl in the garage is _not_ (yet?) a meat puppet.

----------


## WindStruck

Oh, yes.  You guys are the "free range SCPs"!  I think.  Okay hahah   :Small Big Grin: 

Maybe not quite so free range as you think...    :Small Tongue: 

Feels like there's also a time discrepancy though, as I think she wouldn't be saying that in front of the guy Willis nor the girl.  Oh but whatever.

----------


## AvatarVecna

It's possible I just missed it, but have we seen any kind of law enforcement officer here in town?

----------


## hand ax ranger

And meanwhile Kuzmo is just waiting by the trailer to provide fire support.

:D

----------


## WindStruck

> It's possible I just missed it, but have we seen any kind of law enforcement officer here in town?


nope!  no cops here, not even a lowly town sheriff.

----------


## Esprit15

Also I think my question earlier got missed. _Is_ there cell reception here, and _are_ there any cell towers that we saw recently on the way in?

----------


## Plaids

Currently it looks like the group has two main leads and an option to look for more leads. 
The obvious options I am seeing are
1. Investigate the festival or prepare for the festival and see what happens.
2. Investigate and interview the children and get a naive but more honest account of what the town is.
3. Investigate something else in the town such as the grain silos to possibly find more leads.

Would anyone, especially the GM, be open to splitting the party?

----------


## Esprit15

I know my current plan is to bring one of the humanoid SCPs and possibly King to the silos while Looking for reception. Just waiting on 5404 to actually respond.

Also, might I suggest not piloting where other peoples characters go, and what NPCs do?

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Currently it looks like the group has two main leads and an option to look for more leads. 
> The obvious options I am seeing are
> 1. Investigate the festival or prepare for the festival and see what happens.
> 2. Investigate and interview the children and get a naive but more honest account of what the town is.
> 3. Investigate something else in the town such as the grain silos to possibly find more leads.
> 
> Would anyone, especially the GM, be open to splitting the party?


If we were to split the party i should be part of the investigation involving the children since i can read their minds. Kali would also be good for this since she's probably good with children. Lizard man and soldier dude should investigate the sailos and stuff since they are the best combatants and this will probably be the most dangerous of the 3. And precog and immortal should check the festival since they are the last 2 remaining and not as weird as the lizard cat or kali. Alternatively the solider guy and god king could stick with the harvest and we just send the immortal alone to check on the sailos since he can't die. I'm in favor of the former of the 2 team comp.

----------


## WindStruck

I really don't mind splitting you all up.  Technically that's already been done with the D-class.  It would just be helpful if we all had some clear markers to indicate who is where.

Like..  *Grain Silos*, *Town Center*, that sort of thing.




> I know my current plan is to bring one of the humanoid SCPs and possibly King to the silos while Looking for reception. Just waiting on 5404 to actually respond.
> 
> Also, might I suggest not piloting where other peoples characters go, and what NPCs do?


Also *Plaids*, I feel this is the second time things have been thrown off by your posts. Like, I see what you're intending to do, but I'm afraid you're trying to cram too much in there and skipping too much into the future, assuming actions of players and NPCs. I think Esprit's quote may have been directed toward you...

King probably will be telling you all what he finds out, and you'll have ample time to express your theories.  But again, I think that is meant for slightly in the future, and it's like putting the cart before the horse - but you really don't know where you're going yet either!

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> I really don't mind splitting you all up.  Technically that's already been done with the D-class.  It would just be helpful if we all had some clear markers to indicate who is where.
> 
> Like..  *Grain Silos*, *Town Center*, that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Also *Plaids*, I feel this is the second time things have been thrown off by your posts. Like, I see what you're intending to do, but I'm afraid you're trying to cram too much in there and skipping too much into the future, assuming actions of players and NPCs. I think Esprit's quote may have been directed toward you...
> 
> King probably will be telling you all what he finds out, and you'll have ample time to express your theories.  But again, I think that is meant for slightly in the future, and it's like putting the cart before the horse - but you really don't know where you're going yet either!


Yeah it was kinda taking away my opportunity to describe what my character was gonna say. I forgot what this kinda behaviour is called but it's essentially taking partial control away from other people's characters. Like i didn't mind too much but it was a tad annoying. I do appreciate wanting to get to the point but yeah that's my thoughts on it.

----------


## WindStruck

I think the term is Godmodding:




> Godmodding
> Godmodding in its simplest terms is controlling another player's character without their permission. By imposing your will on their character without their permission, you are gaining 'godlike' or 'divine' powers, hence the origin of the term. Godmodding can be as basic stating that a character is holding a drink in their hand at a party, or mentioning a type of clothing a character is wearing. It can also include actions, such as Character A swinging a punch and breaking Character B's nose. In this scenario there was not any opportunity for Character B's player to respond to the action, maybe their character dodged the punch entirely or got a black eye instead, perhaps it hit but not strong enough to actually break their nose. By stating the end result of the action, the player of Character A is removing the ability of Character B's player to contribute to both the scene and the mood of the thread.
> 
> Avoiding godmodding is rather simple, the easiest way to do so is to leave an opening for the other player to respond to. For example this Shaking her head, Jane frowned at Steve, clearly disgusted by him. "You've had enough, you drunk," she snapped as she reached out and snatched the glass out of his hand. could easy be changed to this Shaking her head, Jane frowned at Steve, clearly disgusted by him. "You've had enough, you drunk," she snapped as she reached out, intending to snatch the glass out of his hand. Only a few words were changed, yet the second one isn't godmodding because it gives Steve's player the chance to respond and decide what happens next.
> 
> The most important thing to keep in mind when trying to avoid godmodding is to give the other player the chance to respond to the action.


TLDR:  Just control your character, and only your character.  Don't describe what other characters (including NPCs) do, unless you're just rehashing what was already described. Don't make huge assumptions about character reactions, outcomes to certain events, or parts of the environment/story that haven't been described.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Thanks windstuck. Also i have a question. When you said this game was lethal just how much do you. Just in case i made some back up characters but from a scale of 3 is the deadlyness 1 being koblods ate my babys and paranoia a 2 being most osr games and 3 being call of cthulhu, over the edge, unknown armies, and the world of darkness.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Oh cool, Mingling! that gives me an in to interact with the people!

*Windstruck*
So Where is his battlegear? In the trailer or the truck? I have this idea that it's all in this gymbag for "Concealment Purposes" (Or at least the Falcata) along with other things over the top of them like normal gym bag stuff. Water bottles, snacks, gym clothes, etc. 

Kuzmo would prioritize finding this bag, though he will probably to a mingling first.

----------


## Metastachydium

> snacks


_Especially_ snacks, I'm led to presume.

----------


## WindStruck

Your gear would be in some box in the u-haul trailer.  Kinda in the back and hard to get to, but at least you know exactly where it is.  It would probably take about 2 rounds to get access to.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Your gear would be in some box in the u-haul trailer.  Kinda in the back and hard to get to, but at least you know exactly where it is.  It would probably take about 2 rounds to get access to.


o-o

heck. Anybody got a gymbag?

Edit: I can see it now. A note on the box thar says:

"We considered your proposal for an "Adventure bag" and decided to decline it off the ground that is is a stupid idea and we're not doing it. We did leave you snacks though." -HR

----------


## WindStruck

You can have all your stuff in one bag in that box if you want...   :Small Big Grin: 

Also, uh.  The girl is speaking with the _others_ about showing them around town.  They're with the truck and everything, talking with this guy Willis and the girl Lily.

Why don't we just say you already dropped the U-haul trailer off and found them at the garage right at that time she mentions the "tour"?

----------


## hand ax ranger

I thought that was what we were doing? lol maybe I am more lost than I though....

----------


## Esprit15

> Also I think my question earlier got missed. _Is_ there cell reception here, and _are_ there any cell towers that we saw recently on the way in?


*whistling*

----------


## WindStruck

> Also I think my question earlier got missed. Is there cell reception here, and are there any cell towers that we saw recently on the way in?


Hm.  You probably _do_ have some kind of reception, if anything, thanks to the SCP's advanced technology.

But I don't think you saw any cell towers on the way here.  At least, not anywhere close.

----------


## Plaids

Currently the group has two main leads.
1. The children not being puppets for the town SCP.
2. The festival the townsfolk are preparing for later. 

The group could also try to find other leads by looking at things that may be suspicious such as local cemeteries or grain silos. Though it seems like a tour from a child will provide some new leads so it looks like we don't need to split to find more clues for now.

----------


## JeenLeen

My main considerations (OOC) are
1) are other kids non-controlled?
2) if no, what's special about her?  Are her parents different or puppets?
At first I was thinking that the people were only controlled while actively working on the festival, but it seems the "no minds" is a persistent thing with the adults we've met so far.

We know some new people sometimes come to town, as there was talk of one villager getting a girlfriend to move into town.  The girlfriend vanished after the Event.
Wild animals flee before the Event, right?  We didn't hear anything about if the farm animals (e.g., pigs) stay or not, did we?

---

Can King talk quietly enough that, if we are a few feet away, we can kneel down and listen to him without drawing attention?
Dr. Hagerty was informed, but so far none of the rest of us know the new intel about the girl.  At least that's my understanding.

----------


## WindStruck

> Wild animals flee before the Event, right? We didn't hear anything about if the farm animals (e.g., pigs) stay or not, did we?


No, apparently not!




> Can King talk quietly enough that, if we are a few feet away, we can kneel down and listen to him without drawing attention?
> 
> 
> Dr. Hagerty was informed, but so far none of the rest of us know the new intel about the girl.  At least that's my understanding.


It is very risky. Currently, the girl would have to be quite distracted, or maybe you could make some excuse to separate from her or send her off on her way.  It's one of those dicey situations where I'm afraid I might have to make a die roll.

I'm not so sure that Dr. Hagerty was informed. There was a lot of godmodding in that post of Plaids's, and I'm not even certain Ameraaaaaa wanted to go along with it all just yet. And like before, there would have been some risks involved in saying something just then. Though maybe she really is coming off as a crazy lady..   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## WindStruck

Got your response Hand Ax Ranger!   Just waiting to see what the others want to do.

As for the D-class, I haven't forgotten about you!

----------


## JeenLeen

> I'm not so sure that Dr. Hagerty was informed. There was a lot of godmodding in that post of Plaids's, and I'm not even certain Ameraaaaaa wanted to go along with it all just yet. And like before, there would have been some risks involved in saying something just then. Though maybe she really is coming off as a crazy lady..


On the craziness: like, to all of our characters, it's obvious she's referring to some entity that's not there, and none of us SCPs have been told any explanation whatsoever, right?
5404 assumes the Director and Task Force Leader know what's up, and he's just assuming it's none of his business or he would've been told.  Makes him question her reliability a bit, but his job is literally "canon fodder and field medic," so if the SCP puts a crazy lady in charge, he's not gonna question it and risk his rewards.

OOC, it's fun and cool.

----------


## WindStruck

Hey everyone, I'd like to continue on, but I need some actions from everyone.  So far Dr. Hagerty is going off for some samples, and Kuzmo is following the little girl to meet her parents.

So I still need to know what James Fink are doing, and Thomas, and Daniel, and King.

----------


## JeenLeen

> Hey everyone, I'd like to continue on, but I need some actions from everyone.  So far Dr. Hagerty is going off for some samples, and Kuzmo is following the little girl to meet her parents.
> 
> So I still need to know what James Fink are doing, and Thomas, and Daniel, and King.


Going with the little girl and Kuzmo.

----------


## hand ax ranger

So quick question: What does Emma look like? Like, is she pretty and desirable? Cause if so should I be concerned about Kuzmo's complication + His being locked of for a good while?

Just being honest. Plus, it could be interesting to see where this goes.

----------


## WindStruck

Well, invoking your complication sounds fun.  I'd say this Emma is...  above average?  She could probably look quite fetching if she dressed up for a nice occasion.  But for now in her simple clothes and dirty apron, not quite so much.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hand ax ranger

Lol here we go.

*Spoiler: Meme*
Show






I don't really want this to get creepy or anything mind you, it's just a character flaw and I believe it should be noted and acted out.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Just asking before i post. Emma doesn't have a mind right gm.

----------


## WindStruck

> Just asking before i post. Emma doesn't have a mind right gm.


That's right.  King would not detect anything either.  Just the same old, faint and subtle thing in the background.

----------


## Metastachydium

> noting the idea that Lily might be the SCP; he's sure the Foundation staff already figured that.


I mean, she was presumed to be what's probably best termed as "an instance of SCP-1031-1" _before_ she turned out to be special.

----------


## Plaids

I like the current direction of the story so far. A mystery has presented itself and the big festival and Lily are going to be very important in uncovering truth. Hopefully the party won't have to beat up a child. 

Relevant clips from a cartoon with a similar premise involving an illusory old-fashioned all-American town with a suspicious young child.


Don't know why but the video won't render in the forum post.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Damn i never saw that cartoon other then clips but i really should. 

As too the direction of the story I'm fine with it but it's hard to enjoy it when having my character talking would break cover. I do enjoy it mind you but I'm starting to regret making a character that effectively can't talk. Hopefully the next adventure isn't in a public area. 

Btw I'm not blaming the gm. I should of thought through the consequences of my character being a cat more. I do like it when i get to do something with my character tho. Maybe i should post my characters thoughts about stuff going on but i don't know how much mileage i can get from that.

Edit. Apparently the kid doesn't understand phones. Strange.

----------


## WindStruck

Yeah, that does kind of suck.  Your interactions are rather limited.. as, it's not expected that you'd be participating in directly interacting with and talking to the villagers.

I'm sure you will get opportunities to interact with other members of the team, but yeah... You'll be silent unless you decide to deliberately (or accidentally) talk in front of any of the villagers.

Now is that a good idea? Probably not. But at least the special girl seems to like King.  Maybe not after he opens his mouth though..    :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Yeah, that does kind of suck.  Your interactions are rather limited.. as, it's not expected that you'd be participating in directly interacting with and talking to the villagers.
> 
> I'm sure you will get opportunities to interact with other members of the team, but yeah... You'll be silent unless you decide to deliberately (or accidentally) talk in front of any of the villagers.
> 
> Now is that a good idea? Probably not. But at least the special girl seems to like King.  Maybe not after he opens his mouth though..


Honestly if i could go back in time I'd probably make king a human or just played as a d class. Anyways i do like the mystery around the little girl. My personal bet is that she is actually an old lady who's psychic powers is making this place exist due to missing the past. Either that or it's a magic cult.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Honestly if i could go back in time I'd probably make king a human or just played as a d class.


Well, there isn't a lot to do for our D-folks either, and they'll die horrible deaths the moment there'll be. (DEATH!)

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Well, there isn't a lot to do for our D-folks either, and they'll die horrible deaths the moment there'll be. (DEATH!)


True. Very true indeed.

----------


## Plaids

I like how characters have to be a little sneaky when investigating the town. Having someone with an unassuming animal disguise is cool. But having a character being unable to converse with anyone in the open is a frequent IC hinderance even though it is circumvented easily OOC. Luckily talking shouldn't be an issue once the weird rears its head.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> I like how characters have to be a little sneaky when investigating the town. Having someone with an unassuming animal disguise is cool. But having a character being unable to converse with anyone in the open is a frequent IC hinderance even though it is circumvented easily OOC. Luckily talking shouldn't be an issue once the weird rears its head.


Agreed. I can't wait for **** to hit the fan and for my character to run around scared of pitch forked citizens and whatever that monster from the precogs vision was.

----------


## WindStruck

I think there's something else I forgot to mention to you all.  It's about noon now I'd say.

As you were walking to Lily Becket's house, you would have heard the church bells ring twelve times.

I feel it's relevant since Daniel is snooping around in the church.  And I may be making time zip by faster than normal but meh..  don't blame SCP or analogies, it's just me keeping the pace equal with the D-class.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sorry guys, I fell out of the loop there for a couple of days; I'm catching up now.  Situation seems normal.  We have spotted corn. Repeat, corn.

----------


## WindStruck

Did.. did you just make some kind of pun using the word 'anomaly'?   :Small Yuk:

----------


## MrAbdiel

I did!  A pun born of a mind without the lexical breadth to know what anomaly means; an entirely OOC pun, I assure you.

I'm either going to survive the initial dangers by keeping my head because of this shield of ignorance, or I'll be the first mook to be velociraptor'd into the cornfield.

----------


## Metastachydium

Okay, it's official now: Benjamin's mind is a wonderful place.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Okay, it's official now: Benjamin's mind is a wonderful place.


Its certainly a quiet neighbourhood.  Low traffic. :)

----------


## Metastachydium

> Its certainly a quiet neighbourhood.  Low traffic. :)


Still beats Cecily's. That one's a tent. On a speedway. Full of EVIL drivers who are trying to kill you.

(In other news: yeah, King _is_ a cat. You can't piss on hospitality, King!)

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Still beats Cecily's. That one's a tent. On a speedway. Full of EVIL drivers who are trying to kill you.
> 
> (In other news: yeah, King _is_ a cat. You can't piss on hospitality, King!)


King: "good advice! Watch me ignore it!"

----------


## WindStruck

Wow. I don't think I am exaggerating when I say that is probably one of the most malicious things I have ever seen a player do in any of the games I've been in, in a long time.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Wow. I don't think I am exaggerating when I say that is probably one of the most malicious things I have ever seen a player do in any of the games I've been in, in a long time.


That's king for you. He is really fun to rp.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Wow. I don't think I am exaggerating when I say that is probably one of the most malicious things I have ever seen a player do in any of the games I've been in, in a long time.


I mean, it was a good idea in _Troll 2_.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Sorry guys, I fell out of the loop there for a couple of days; I'm catching up now.  Situation seems normal.  We have spotted corn. Repeat, corn.


Same here.... life be no fun

----------


## WindStruck

Alright, so I just want to make sure everyone is on the same page....  you're all going to head to the church, right?

Anyone else have any plans do to something different?

----------


## Plaids

I'm planning on going to the church.

----------


## AvatarVecna

Apologies for absence. Life's been a bit more intense lately, but that should be behind me at this point.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Apologies for absence. Life's been a bit more intense lately, but that should be behind me at this point.


Nice to hear that intense stuff is now behind you.

----------


## WindStruck

I, uh.. think I should point out the events that have transpired so far.

So you all met Lily and she began to take you on a tour of the village.  At about the time when you left the farm on one end of the village is when you split up.

Most of you went to Lily's home, Dr. Hargerty was lagging behind on this, but Daniel instead went to look at a church. This church was _on the way to Lily's home_, so Daniel should be spending more time there than the rest of you.

None of you have arrived there _with_ Daniel, he got there far earlier than you for different reasons.  Just saying this, as I'd like AvaterVecna to have some chance to be there alone for a bit. Hopefully the posting rate picks up though.

----------


## Metastachydium

_[Waves from Limbo.]_

----------


## hand ax ranger

Oooooohhhh

_Screeches at the comment, causing explosions_

----------


## WindStruck

> _[Waves from Limbo.]_


Sorry for the waiting.    :Small Frown:  

I'll kill Cecily at the earliest opportunity!

----------


## Metastachydium

> Sorry for the waiting.    
> 
> I'll kill Cecily at the earliest opportunity!


Why, thank you! I knew I could count on your amazing generosity!

----------


## Esprit15

Alright. Well thats where well head whenever you want us to arrive there.

----------


## WindStruck

Sure!  I guess that time will be about... NOW!

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

I'll make a ic post now about what king says on the way to the church and I'll wait for the gm to inform me of the results of my mind reading roll.

----------


## WindStruck

Well, I figure I already did one roll-less result already.   It will be a tiny bit of interaction before I process this roll you made.    :Small Smile:

----------


## hand ax ranger

Lemme know when I finish taking care of King's mess and I'm with the group?

----------


## WindStruck

> Lemme know when I finish taking care of King's mess and I'm with the group?


Eh, let's just say you can be at the church and say/do something now if you want.   :Small Smile:

----------


## AvatarVecna

Message from JeenLeen on discord:

"If you get to post in our SCP game, could you let the DM know that I'll be relatively offline between a sick kid and Thanksgiving?  I tried posting, but it failed several times."

----------


## WindStruck

Thanks for the heads up.  Do you have any idea if he has anything he'd really like to say to or ask the reverend?

Otherwise I'm perfectly okay carrying on a conversation with the others, and letting someone climb the little tower.

----------


## AvatarVecna

> Thanks for the heads up.  Do you have any idea if he has anything he'd really like to say to or ask the reverend?
> 
> Otherwise I'm perfectly okay carrying on a conversation with the others, and letting someone climb the little tower.


He indicated attempting to post and failing, so presumably had something to say, but he didn't indicate what.

----------


## Plaids

> Thanks for the heads up.  Do you have any idea if he has anything he'd really like to say to or ask the reverend?
> 
> Otherwise I'm perfectly okay carrying on a conversation with the others, and letting someone climb the little tower.


I would like to know if anyone recently settled down in town. I think the pastor is the only person besides Lily who didn't want the party to leave which is interesting. But him wanting the party to stay in town is a bit foreboding since horror villains typically want to capture people instead of wanting them to leave them alone.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Hey gm. What's the results of my roll btw. I rolled a 23.

----------


## WindStruck

Yep, just tried the roll.  King failed again, and felt as though he just barely was able to keep from being shut out completely.

(As in, you can still try again in a bit, no need for extra effort)

----------


## Metastachydium



----------


## WindStruck

Er.. let's blame pbp slowness plus the holidays...    :Small Big Grin: 
(Or maybe I like to feed off the dread first)

----------


## WindStruck

> King is astounded from the priests willpower. _you bastard.  I can't believe it! You dare keep me from reading your mind! I'll force my way in!_


Coming soon.  Keep in mind, talking is a free action, and blah blah blah. But combat rounds also technically last 6 seconds, and I doubt anyone's going to say anything meaningful in that timeframe.

Regardless!  I'll once again roll again later after a bit more interactions.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Damn my mind reader couldn't penetrate the mind of an elderly priest. This man either has an iron will or something supernatural going on. Both can be scary to deal with. 

It's kinda funny that king only managed to read one mind on this mission.

----------


## WindStruck

I'd say regardless of the outcomes, you may be learning valuable information.   :Small Smile:

----------


## WindStruck

Hey Esprit, so will James be giving Thomas his SCP phone for the climb up the church tower?

----------


## Esprit15

Yeah, thats fine.

----------


## JeenLeen

Not that I think it'd change what 5404 does, but with "limited functions" as being locked, what is enabled?   Taking a picture, making a phone call?
If there's something interesting, I could see taking a picture to easily share it with the group.  Or see if it shows up on film.   Or, if the mist is coming in, give an idea of how close it's getting.

----------


## WindStruck

> Not that I think it'd change what 5404 does, but with "limited functions" as being locked, what is enabled?   Taking a picture, making a phone call?
> If there's something interesting, I could see taking a picture to easily share it with the group.  Or see if it shows up on film.   Or, if the mist is coming in, give an idea of how close it's getting.


I think that's about right.  You could record videos, take pictures, make some emergency calls, play with a few other settings like brightness, different modes, etc.  Not much.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Stating the obvious, I became busy with the holidau and post holiday drama and such so yeah....I'll add in soon :Small Sigh:

----------


## hand ax ranger

So that did not happen :/

Could someone do me a favor and give me an in to show up or something? Cause I'm lost on what's going on.

----------


## WindStruck

Nothing all that much has really happened.  Just read.

You know. There's been a pretty light conversation imo.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Someone call in the D team - we can run amok in the town and you can see how the 'citizens' react.

For science.

----------


## Metastachydium

FOR SCIENCE! (Cecily _does_ have a BSc, you know.)

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Yeah i want to see the d class get involved.

----------


## Metastachydium

Yes, yes, we know the cat likes seeing people suffer!

----------


## WindStruck

And I'd like it if everyone could try to do the whole one post per day thing like I had asked......  :Small Sigh:

----------


## JeenLeen

I like the idea of the SCP sending in some D-class to get kicked out, then see the ghost town, just as an experiment.  Should freak us out a lot as we wouldn't know they're not just normal escaped prisoners.   :Small Big Grin: 
Probably a bad idea, but a fun idea.




> And I'd like it if everyone could try to do the whole one post per day thing like I had asked......


For my part, sorry.  Holidays and flu.   But the former is over and the latter is... well, not over, but better.

EDIT: also, I think there's been a lot of server issues of late.  Possible some folk have tried to post, but the thread ate it.  (I tried to mention the flu keeping me busy a few days ago, but the forum kept eating my post.)

----------


## Metastachydium

> And I'd like it if everyone could try to do the whole one post per day thing like I had asked......


Look, I can't work on nothing! The D-folk's been in Limbo for a while now.

----------


## WindStruck

> Look, I can't work on nothing! The D-folk's been in Limbo for a while now.


That's very true.  I'm sorry for you and MrAbdiel.  But thanks for sticking with us!   :Small Smile:

----------


## Esprit15

Sorry, its a little hard to figure out what to go on when talking to people about the things we want to know about will get us shoved out of the town, and most things in town are pretty mundane feeling.

----------


## WindStruck

Very true!  Perhaps at some point, it's just best not to say things.. right?  Of course there's other small talk, other things perhaps you could say or ask about, not specifically related to you known points of interest.  Maybe you'd find out an important clue regardless?

Just had an idea for King as well.  King could probably wander around and just look and spy on things. Might not even be paid much attention to because, you know, cat.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Very true!  Perhaps at some point, it's just best not to say things.. right?  Of course there's other small talk, other things perhaps you could say or ask about, not specifically related to you known points of interest.  Maybe you'd find out an important clue regardless?
> 
> Just had an idea for King as well.  King could probably wander around and just look and spy on things. Might not even be paid much attention to because, you know, cat.


That can work. I'll try it.

----------


## WindStruck

> That can work. I'll try it.


Okaaay is there a particular direction King is going?   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Okaaay is there a particular direction King is going?


Let's say near the houses.

----------


## WindStruck

Haha, I just realize that King having wandered away is actually a very good excuse to stay around town!   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## WindStruck



----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> 


Updates are nice. As always. Why do i have the feeling the old man will try and eat me.

----------


## WindStruck

King has certainly got a mean streak.... welp, now where to?

Although I think I need to wait a bit for the others to post now anyway.      :Small Smile:

----------


## Metastachydium

The D-crew still exists! This is a good day! (Although I can't help but find it _telling_ that you've already written off Cheryl like that.)

----------


## MrAbdiel

King is a little turd, and needs to be neutered.  What a little monster.

----------


## Metastachydium

He's a cat; that's pretty much the entire deal of his species.

----------


## WindStruck

Yep, I can confirm.  My sister's cat bit me once.....     :Small Annoyed:

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> King is a little turd, and needs to be neutered.  What a little monster.





> He's a cat; that's pretty much the entire deal of his species.





> Yep, I can confirm.  My sister's cat bit me once.....


Would you believe me if i said that cats are my favourite animal.

----------


## Esprit15

We regularly have to kick the cats out of the bedroom while we sleep because of the noisy nonsense that they get up to. We love them.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> King has certainly got a mean streak.... welp, now where to?
> 
> Although I think I need to wait a bit for the others to post now anyway.


King probably goes around the town looking for food.

----------


## JeenLeen

Although 5404 might not like him, I'm noting that OOC I am enjoying all the PCs.   
Just felt like making it clear any annoyance is purely IC.

Not much to post.  5404 will accompany the party seeking King.  But, like, if someone attacks us, he'll jump to the front to take the blow  :Small Big Grin: 
Huh... just realized that while his job is basically to take damage, taking damage reveals the Truth about stuff... so it's like... bad for him to take damage if there's witnesses.

----------


## WindStruck

Plaids, I'm afraid you are stepping out of bounds again, assuming Dr. Hagerty heard a ruckus caused by King...  which she did not.

----------


## AvatarVecna

I'm consistently not keeping up even when life is allowing so I'm just gonna drop. Sorry.

----------


## Plaids

> Plaids, I'm afraid you are stepping out of bounds again, assuming Dr. Hagerty heard a ruckus caused by King...  which she did not.


My bad, I was assuming the man would scream in pain after being clawed in the face. I'll retcon my last post and ask probably the pastor or other party members where King is.

----------


## WindStruck

> My bad, I was assuming the man would scream in pain after being clawed in the face. I'll retcon my last post and ask probably the pastor or other party members where King is.


Even if he did, not all _that_ loud, plus there's some distance away, walls and such.

Basically, you wouldn't have a perception modifier nearly high enough, or powers to do so.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Could I have heard that out of curiosity? I doubt it but you never know  :Small Tongue:

----------


## WindStruck

> Could I have heard that out of curiosity? I doubt it but you never know


No.  I was thinking maybe you could track King by scent at least, but I think you would need a certain advantage to do that as well.  Either way you'd look very weird crouching on the ground sniffing it.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hand ax ranger

> No.  I was thinking maybe you could track King by scent at least, but I think you would need a certain advantage to do that as well.  Either way you'd look very weird crouching on the ground sniffing it.


He does have scent and tracking lol.

----------


## WindStruck

Oh!  So he does have tracking!  Nice...

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Oh!  So he does have tracking!  Nice...


Yeah, he is quite the hunter and such. Now you know why lol.

----------


## WindStruck

Well I was hoping the whole 'looking for King' thing could have been a nice little waste of time, but I think he's already back again..  mostly.

Not sure where you all want to go from here!  The world is your oyster!  Unless you get kicked out or something.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## JeenLeen

I got a little lost.  Is 5404 with Kuzco and thus heard it / would see the fence?

He'll go through the fence is that makes sense.  Getting scratched up by the wire is okay with him.
Or he'll try to meet up with the others as he can.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Decided to prompt a ai to make art of king. I forgot to specify the short hair but i do think it captures kings grumpiness https://images.nightcafe.studio/jobs...-1080,c-at_max

----------


## WindStruck

> I got a little lost.  Is 5404 with Kuzco and thus heard it / would see the fence?
> 
> He'll go through the fence is that makes sense.  Getting scratched up by the wire is okay with him.
> Or he'll try to meet up with the others as he can.


I think at this point maybe it's all moot.

I originally had James and Kuzmo closest to the old man and the trash can.

Daniel and Dr. Hagerty were closer to the church still looking, King ran to them.

Thomas was probably just somewhere else entirely.

But rather than drag everything on fretting over the little details, let's just say you've all managed to meet up again.

----------


## Plaids

I'm glad the group is back together. Does anyone have any ideas or requests on what to do before the festival? We could probably hide in the corn fields or prepare for the worst by making pit trap or something like that.

----------


## Esprit15

James proposed checking the corn fields, since theyre the only conspicuous thing aside from the weird townsfolk.

----------


## WindStruck

Yeah do what you need to do, or what feels interesting.

I'd like you all to at least be able to catch up with each other, however, I can't guarantee just talking out in the open is safe.  You should try to find somewhere private I think.

And yes, Thomas has found some nice intel.

----------


## WindStruck

Still here.  Kinda wondering what to do with you all.

I think we'll have to move things along one way or another.

Villagers approaching soon to try to nudge you out of the town!   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Esprit15

I did ask a question in Jamess last post.

----------


## hand ax ranger

I am still here, just been occupied with the real world.

----------


## WindStruck

> I did ask a question in Jamess last post.


Ah. Well yes, but actually no.

You'd have to actually take the time to read the pictures of the letters.

----------


## Esprit15

Okay. He does that? I didnt realize that I needed to specify what my character is looking at in letters I cannot physically see. And if our whole thing is that we are standing around, I assume the time needed to do that gets spent.

----------


## WindStruck

The problem is, as I keep trying to point out is, you're all just standing out in the open.  It's not very private.

Like, I don't know how else to be subtle about this.  Either you all hatch a plan to get somewhere more private where you can freely continue the conversation or...

your little meeting/investigation is about to be interrupted.

----------


## WindStruck

> James leads the group to the corn fields to continue discussions and to allow King to report without being overheard.


Alright, I will assume everyone (if not, *most* people) will go with James.

I guess stalking off into the corn fields will work for now, albeit still perhaps temporarily.

----------


## JeenLeen

In case I wrote it poorly in-thread, the idea I'm proposing is basically 5404 confronts the priest with some story about that he (and only he) is investigating the town.   He caused the van to break down; so he's a jerk to his family, but his family is innocent.   If the priest is friendly, great.  If he's not, hopefully only 5404 gets in trouble.

I think it could be best-case in-character for info-gathering.
OOC, I might ahve trouble being online from the 22nd through the end of the month.  We're doing a trip and, while I'll have my computer, I might not have internet or the ability/time to access it.  Probably definitely won't the 22nd through 26th.   I don't want 5404 to get evicted, but if me not being able to play for that long is too problematic for the game, this is a way to write him temporarily out of the story and he could still be a character in the next mission.
But if most posters think the holidays will be rough for posting, maybe it's not problematic if I'm also unavailable about a week.

----------


## Esprit15

Yeah, Im going to be basically unreachable from a Christmas to the New Year with the holidays. Its a pretty normal time for things to be difficult there.

----------


## Metastachydium

(Oh. Is this preliminary warnings season already? Okay. For _[more crying]_ whatever it's worth, I _might_ be available _between_ the holidays, but yeah. _During_ them's straight out.)

----------


## WindStruck

Yeah holidays ARE like that!  And it's totally understandable to be unavailable during the holidays.

Though I do get weary when it's like every day and every season is an excuse to be absent.

Oh it's winter, people have family plans.  Oh it's summer, people have family plans.  Oh it's spring/autumn, people have school.  Oh it's the weekend, we have family plans.  Oh it's the weekday we have work....

 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## JeenLeen

If it won't screw up The Family via those in Command, maybe the D-Class could be sent to question the priest?

No way 5404 would know to suggest that IC, and I assume something fun is planned to activate for them soon, but it occurred to me so I'm mentioning it.

As for The Family's next move: I'm cool with whatever, and see the response to my plan sorta like a "Are you sure you want to do this?".  Maybe something in-between, like talk to the priest, admit snooping, and ask if "Lily" is Lily?

----------


## Metastachydium

> If it won't screw up The Family via those in Command, maybe the D-Class could be sent to question the priest?


Oh, I see! It's not enough that you steal our jobs (going into the tall grass is a redshirt job, damn it!), we should hedge ourselves further out of the game? Disgraceful! Absolutely disgraceful!

----------


## MrAbdiel

These fancy-pants non-prisoners think they can rob us of our only prize - the right to be violently dragged into a cornfield and colorfully eviscerated. Shame!

----------


## WindStruck

Sadly, things still move slowly for the class D...   but I figure by time the other group arrives at their next decision, a bit of time will have progressed again, and you will also be in the tall grass!   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Plaids

I think talking to the pastor again could work. But it seems like just asking him might be a bit risky. I think trying to lower his mental guard so King could snoop around could work. So maybe a shocking lie like "Lilie just looked so sad today" or "I have fallen madly in love with you" could work.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I think talking to the pastor again could work. But it seems like just asking him might be a bit risky. I think trying to lower his mental guard so King could snoop around could work. So maybe a shocking lie like "Lilie just looked so sad today" or "I have fallen madly in love with you" could work.


Alternatively, you could just let Kuzmo talk theology with him.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Or have the cat talk and pretend to be an angel from heaven. Hopefully that's not too hard to believe

----------


## Metastachydium

You mean: hopefully the priest has never interacted with a cat before (or seen one interact with any other creature, for that matter)?

----------


## JeenLeen

It would be funny to see the SCP staff freak out if King and Kuzmo started talking as a talking-cat and a self-appointed-god.   
Though I guess that would be a way to get permission to take the priest out of the town.  Gotta administer amestics... amnestics... er, mind-wipin' drugs somewhere.

Nothing to really post IC right now, but 5404 would go with talking to the priest plan, or probably whatever.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Alternatively, you could just let Kuzmo talk theology with him.


Not a bad point, especially if we want to make people cry.....



> It would be funny to see the SCP staff freak out if King and Kuzmo started talking as a talking-cat and a self-appointed-god.   
> Though I guess that would be a way to get permission to take the priest out of the town.  Gotta administer amestics... amnestics... er, mind-wipin' drugs somewhere.
> 
> Nothing to really post IC right now, but 5404 would go with talking to the priest plan, or probably whatever.


Ah yes have the lizard and the cat start a podcast! I'm sure that will end in something intellectual and certainly not devolve onto " :Small Eek:  it, let commit warcrimes."

Oh and hi everyone I am still here. I just got lost in the fields of IRL for a bit.

----------


## WindStruck

I'll assume Dr. Hagerty is actually speaking those words in the post?   :Small Confused: 

Well either way, need some decisions and some actions.

Where is Kuzmo wandering off to, and what might he be looking for?

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Where is Kuzmo wandering off to, and what might he be looking for?


Misunderstanding, he's wandering *around* not *away*.

As for what he finds? what would catch the attention of any bored ADHD sufferer? lol

----------


## JeenLeen

As noted IC, 5404 is also heading to the church.
Tomorrow (Dec 21) likely last day I'll be online for at least about a week.

Great write-out of AV's character.  Plus nice that car is gone.

----------


## Metastachydium

I just love how chill everyone is with an SCP probably just winging it in a stolen car, taking advantage of the fact that his handlers can't really afford to stop him on account of that their doing so would sabotage the mission.

----------


## Esprit15

Hes shown himself to be reliable enough and the player will be gone at least a while so ya know.

I was going to wait for a response from the guy but yeah James is chasing the cat like the others. Should probably reroute to the car at some point to get his gun or something.

----------


## WindStruck

Yeah I think it's about time to move everyone along.  We'll see what happens next!

----------


## WindStruck

I've been trying to double check Cecily's sheet. She doesn't have any ranks in Insight, right?  And with awareness 3, her total insight mod should be +3 right?

----------


## WindStruck

Hey Ameraaaa.. just thought I'd ask, what kind of crowd do you think is there with you?

As far as I know, it's only the priest and our other PCs.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Hey Ameraaaa.. just thought I'd ask, what kind of crowd do you think is there with you?
> 
> As far as I know, it's only the priest and our other PCs.


I thought the villagers followed me. My bad. Will edit post now.

----------


## WindStruck

> I thought the villagers followed me. My bad. Will edit post now.


Sure no problem.

I'll just disclose this, as I think it's likely your characters could be thinking this as well.

Though the other villagers may not be there _now_, you would feel like they have been growing more suspicious of you, and it's likely some will follow to the church soon as well just to "check" on you.

However, for the time being, you're alone with the reverend. If you did want to try addressing this William through the villagers, I guess you could wait for them to inevitably show up.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I've been trying to double check Cecily's sheet. She doesn't have any ranks in Insight, right?  And with awareness 3, her total insight mod should be +3 right?


That's right! Insightful she ain't. On the flip side, she has Instant Up, so she can at least make unreasonably sudden movements for someone held at gunpoint!

----------


## Esprit15

I dont believe James ever gave his real name. Was that intentional, or just a DM slip?

----------


## WindStruck

> I dont believe James ever gave his real name. Was that intentional, or just a DM slip?


Well, he wasn't surprised about the talking cat, either...    :Small Wink:

----------


## Esprit15

No I just need to know how to respond in my next post.

----------


## WindStruck

It was done on purpose.

But anyway!  Think I'll also let other people chime in before continuing. Might be a while.  We're right in the middle of the holidays now.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hand ax ranger

I was about to say I've been doing the Christmas thing so that why I've been spotty. Merry Christmas!

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Merry Christmas. Though i live in dubai so no snow for me. If i had snow though I'd do a snowball war against my little brother.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Though i live in dubai so no snow for me.


If that comes as a consolation, I live nowhere near Dubai and all we've had in the last month was the occasional rain.

----------


## WindStruck

Merry Christmas everyone!

I haven't had snow either.   :Small Frown:

----------


## hand ax ranger

Oh I hope the Holidays have not killed this...

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Oh I hope the Holidays have not killed this...


I don't think it will. Just wait for new years. I guess i can make a post tho.

----------


## WindStruck

Nah, not killed.  Looks like everyone else has posted, so I'll be posting again when I stop procrastinating. Soon.    :Small Tongue:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ahahaha.  Poor Benjamin.

Just to be clear WindStruck, he's having "tried to eat rough plant matter" chokes, right?  Not "There is something mysteriously inedible about this corn that is fighting back" chokes?

----------


## WindStruck

> Ahahaha.  Poor Benjamin.
> 
> Just to be clear WindStruck, he's having "tried to eat rough plant matter" chokes, right?  Not "There is something mysteriously inedible about this corn that is fighting back" chokes?


Yeah, it's nothing magical or mysterious about the corn that is choking you.

It's just. you know. Benjamin barely even tried to chew...

I appreciate the RP and all, and don't just want to kill Benjamin for doing something stupid like that. Although.  Didn't I say in the recruitment thread that if you do something extremely dumb you're probably just dying?

Well, I rather meant that in regards to the actual SCP dangers.  I'm sure a Heimlich maneuver can still make Benjamin right as rain...

----------


## JeenLeen

Roughly back.  I'll be traveling most of tomorrow, but should be checking in Friday night and over the weekend.




> [  The time has come.  The wolf lays low, until the deer falls asleep.  The snake slithers through the snow; and the buffalo's attention is elsewhere.
> 
> The time is now for corn.


This got me laughing.

----------


## Metastachydium

I really hope the priest guy is not the true villain, in the meantime. He's cool.

----------


## hand ax ranger

It was the cat suggesting the murder of Lily not the lizard. Don't accuse him of stuff he didn't do. :(

Not that you won't find something he actually *did* do wrong sooner than later....

----------


## WindStruck

> It was the cat suggesting the murder of Lily not the lizard. Don't accuse him of stuff he didn't do. :(
> 
> Not that you won't find something he actually *did* do wrong sooner than later....


I think the reference was still to King, not Kuzmo..

Anyway, now that I think about it, I think I forgot about Kuzmo's tremor sense.  Which, well, it would have been nice to give you info on that.  So maybe you had a bit more clue what was going on than the others.  But at least it seems posting speed has played favorably here, so no harm no foul?

Although, it seems you all haven't caught on to what the priest was trying to do.  Oh  well.    :Small Big Grin: 

For instance, why would he just suddenly start yelling very loudly? And why is he making the room disorderly?

Any character with a decent insight:

*Spoiler: Insight*
Show

He's trying to make it look like there was simply a struggle to catch the cat.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Oh I was noting the Tremorsense, I was assuming you had a reason as to why it wouldn't of given him info yet (Spooky ghosts or some ****)

It also, quite frankly, was a holdover I forgot ti change in the transition @[email protected]

I did, so did Kuzmo, He just wasn't making a deal of it.

----------


## WindStruck

Anyway, right now Kuzmo would have sensed that four individuals had entered the church and approached the door to where you are at.  At the moment they are right outside..  and can probably hear anyone speaking at a normal volume.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Anyway, right now Kuzmo would have sensed that four individuals had entered the church and approached the door to where you are at.  At the moment they are right outside..  and can probably hear anyone speaking at a normal volume.


Noted for later response.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

I deleted the post where i tried to read the preists mind again. Sorry i forgot to mention that earlier. 

Anyways we should really read to the bad guy right now. We should stop asking the priest questions by now.

----------


## WindStruck

Honestly didn't know you deleted your post..  what made you change your mind?

Welp, the cursed die has been cast anyway....

----------


## hand ax ranger

Kuzmo didn't drop disguise tho

----------


## WindStruck

Oh, alright.  I think I misinterpreted your last comment here then.

----------


## WindStruck

As for exits, pretty much just the door the way you came in.

The window could work but it's a tight fit.  Climbing up the bell tower and trying to squeeze out at the top also probably equally as problematic, but more dangerous.

Though I should probably point out if people seen going into the church are obviously missing.....

----------


## WindStruck

Happy New Year everyone!

..anyway, I'm afraid I'll need some concrete actions here...

Are you going to try to go along with the priest's ruse and act like you were only trying to catch King?

Are you going to open the door for a confrontation?  An attack even?

Will you try to escape out the window or some other way?

Will you just sit there and keep talking?

Something else?  At this point everything will have a response.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

I say do what the priest says. He seems pretty smart.

----------


## Esprit15

I think going with the ruse is going to fail. Williams patience seems to be running thin. James is at the We know what is causing this, lets grab William, leave, and kill anything in our way point.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> I think going with the ruse is going to fail. Williams patience seems to be running thin. James is at the We know what is causing this, lets grab William, leave, and kill anything in our way point.


Not to be a kill joy but the priest said you can't stop William. If anything that's a hint that William is not a fight we can win. Again i hate raining on the parade like this but I'm pretty sure if we tried to kidnap William it'll result in a tpk. but if you really want to go ahead. Just don't say the priest didn't warn

----------


## Esprit15

Literally just giving my opinion, people can propose we do something else.

----------


## WindStruck

I will point out, that as far as M&M games go, the rules are very loose, and the power disparity can be ginormous. Since this is the SCP universe, relatively mundane people are often faced with beings that are strange and have terrifying abilities. Sometimes even god-like beings that can utterly destroy you.

Well, I guess I already tried explaining it in the intro post long ago. The best thing to do is probably the smart or cautious thing.

There might be a TPK.. who knows?  I guess I wouldn't mind.  Overall the game has been a fun little experiment.    :Small Tongue:

----------


## Esprit15

Theres also James sneaking out the window and calling into HQ now that we know *way* more and asking how they even want to bring in this dang thing.

----------


## JeenLeen

I'm short on time so hard to think of a good way to write it IC, but on opinions
--if we want to buy time, 5404 could meet the crowd while the others sneak away
--fighting William will likely destroy us or at best ghost-town us, but it could be cool
--our goal is to find out what happens at night, right?  Radioing command and telling them the priest is an ally and could tell the next team seems a success, if we don' thave time to get the info from the priest now

All in all, I think "5404 distracts the crowd while others do something" or "we all say we caught King and see what the crowd wants" are good routes.
But I'm not great at lying.  No skill points and -1 Charisma.

----------


## hand ax ranger

4500 is not that bad at lying actually..... so maybe he is the answer?

that or murder?

----------


## WindStruck

> 4500 is not that bad at lying actually..... so maybe he is the answer?
> 
> that or murder?


Just was thinking.  The whole "we caught king" could work, although, first of all.. king isn't really "captured" yet, is he?

But more importantly, I think the fact that Kuzmo put on all his armor is really weird.  But would be kind of hilarious if it was just big thick gloves and a face mask, and that was what you used to catch King when he misbehaved.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## JeenLeen

> 4500 is not that bad at lying actually..... so maybe he is the answer?
> 
> that or murder?


try lying first, then murder if it doesn't work  :Small Smile: 

As noted in my IC post, after more thought I think the two SCPs talking to the villagers while the rest sneak out the back is a good plan.

----------


## Esprit15

DM, can you roll an assessment for James for how dangerous Peter (and I guess the general crowd) appears to be?

----------


## WindStruck

I mean...  they just look like regular people right now. Not even armed or anything.

Assessment will generally tell you about the target's attack and defense bonuses relatively to yours. Both look lower. But I guess that outward appearance was obvious anyway, wasn't it? To a guy like Fink, he could easily beat up unarmed civilians with his bare hands.

Unfortunately, that's all Assessment does. It doesn't say anything about revealing their secret powers, or maybe how competent at fighting they might be once, you know.. stuff happens.

----------


## Esprit15

See I assumed that it *would* let me know Oh this person/thing is way more dangerous than it outwardly appears. Thats why it prompts a check that you roll in secret - normal people can look at someone and roughly guess I can take him, but Assessment is being preternaturally good at this for some reason. 

If everything is going to have a trap card style secret sheet to avoid that I just wouldnt have taken the advantage and spent my points elsewhere.

Im just trying to get the vibe of whether he should run if this turns into a fight. Hes already in a situation where he has had to leave his equipment behind because walking around town with his equipment would draw attention.

----------


## WindStruck

Aside from what I've already told you, I'm really just going to have to say Assessment will give you a N/A at this point in time.

No "trap cards" here. You already know strange stuff is happening in the town and you've literally been warned by a strange priest who seems to know more than he should.

Even if I really wanted Assessment to work as you envisioned, I just can't. It doesn't make any sense at all, seeing as James hasn't actually _seen_ any other abilities yet, nor does he know _anything_ about them.

----------


## WindStruck

So it seems we're in a fight now.  At this point, no reason not to start fighting.. unless maybe if you rather plan to run instead.

_For now_, James's assessment is about accurate, in that he could easily best any of the villagers normally. But, you know.. strange stuff may change that later.

----------


## Metastachydium

It's happening! *DEATH!!*

(I'm mighty curious, on the other hand, what the D-class were even supposed to achieve there.)

----------


## WindStruck

It was a bit more of a controlled experiment. In part backup, in part guinea pigs if we got to the point where we wanted to actually do stuff. (and also, I may be a bad writer and just needed *some reason* to bring our D-class characters along!)

However, whatever strange phenomenon is happening is happening a lot sooner, without warning, so the SCP guard who is apparently in charge was making a judgment call to try and get out of there.

----------


## hand ax ranger

SCP: Hey lets send the supposed Warrior God-king to handle this weirdness. He seems diplomatic and even if that fails he can handle confrontation.

#4500: Starts acting like a Warrior God-King would when faced with confrontation when diplomacy is clearly ****ed

SCP:

----------


## WindStruck

No need for initiative.  "William" has already taken his action, so to speak...

----------


## JeenLeen

Once Kuzmo attacks, 5404 will attack another person in hopes of knocking them out with a punch to the face.
If anyone attacks, use Interpose to take the attack.

I'm fine with you rolling or let me know if you want me to for attack.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Oh I thought I forgot something XD

Well actually I also keep forgetting to bring something else up with him, that being his being a doctor (Proportionate to his era, and something I still meed to invest skill points back in as he 'regains himself'). Expect in the future he will whip that distinction out lol

----------


## WindStruck

Just as a heads up, not trying to "trap card" you or anything, but since the window has been broken, that obviously means... sharp, broken glass abound.  On the floor inside, probably outside, probably bits still framing the window.

So anyway!  You could definitely get through faster now, but there's probably a slight risk of some injury!   :Small Tongue: 

I'm still rather against dice rolls, but I would say, for reference, it would probably be something like.. a DC 8 athletics check?  If you take it slow (like a routine check) that should be easy enough.  Going fast, the chance would be there.

King, being the awesome cat he is, has more than enough in this skill already (plus Leaping!).

----------


## Esprit15

Well, thats an 11, but a natural 1. James would rather take his chances with a shard of glass over an angry mob, skilled fighter or not.

----------


## WindStruck

Well, you really didn't HAVE to roll...   :Small Tongue: 

Thankfully, skills shouldn't fumble on a 1 if the total is high enough anyway.

----------


## hand ax ranger

So I guess they decided that vibe checking me was a good idea? First and last mistake.

Also you do realize how heavy Kuzmo is right? That's impressive. That said when the guy put his fist up wouldn't that count for my readied attack? IDC about being flung but I think we should at least be trading blows here lol.

Otherwise, y'all are a bout to see him really *be lizard*

----------


## WindStruck

> So I guess they decided that vibe checking me was a good idea? First and last mistake.


Uh, sorry? Had to look up what you mean by a vibe check. Did you mean this?

*Spoiler*
Show

An aggressive way to penalize someone for an undesirable attitude. A vibe is late 2010s slang for the energy or attitude one radiates. Vibe checks are usually only featured in internet based comedy (aka memes) to provide a satirical accentuation of an originally serious event.

A typical vibe check is followed by a short, aggressive attack, such as a bludgeoning, or classic a kick, punch or a good old slap.


Maybe that's accurate?  I don't know. Unless you meant something completely different.




> Also you do realize how heavy Kuzmo is right? That's impressive.


Roughly, yes. Kuzmo may be a big'un, but he still isn't so big that he can't be tossed around like a ragdoll by this entity.




> That said when the guy put his fist up wouldn't that count for my readied attack? IDC about being flung but I think we should at least be trading blows here lol.
> 
> Otherwise, y'all are a bout to see him really *be lizard*


I guess I read that as, "the first that approaches you" not "the first to do *anything*".

I'm afraid William got his little move off before you, but you are welcome to have Kuzmo simply stand up (or however you want to fluff getting his bearings) and then do his thing.

----------


## JeenLeen

> Also you do realize how heavy Kuzmo is right? That's impressive. That said when the guy put his fist up wouldn't that count for my readied attack? IDC about being flung but I think we should at least be trading blows here lol.


I read as that the guy didn't actually do a physical attack, but just held out his fist and a force slammed him away.  I figure that was William using... something... instead of the puppet attacking.

Is 5404 mechanically grappled?
Looking back at my feats, I'm good at grappling others but not particularly good at being grappled.  Anyway, if they're holding onto me, they're hurting others, so job done.

----------


## WindStruck

> I read as that the guy didn't actually do a physical attack, but just held out his fist and a force slammed him away.  I figure that was William using... something... instead of the puppet attacking.


Yeah that's correct. More of like cinematically using his fist, not lunging forward to hit Kuzmo with it.




> IIs 5404 mechanically grappled?
> Looking back at my feats, I'm good at grappling others but not particularly good at being grappled.  Anyway, if they're holding onto me, they're hurting others, so job done.


You mean, not hurting the others?

And yes, Thomas is being grappled. And punched at. As is the open-ended style of freeform games, I'm giving you the honor of deciding if Thomas actually eats a knuckle sandwich.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Uh, sorry? Had to look up what you mean by a vibe check. Did you mean this?
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> An aggressive way to penalize someone for an undesirable attitude. A vibe is late 2010s slang for the energy or attitude one radiates. Vibe checks are usually only featured in internet based comedy (aka memes) to provide a satirical accentuation of an originally serious event.
> 
> A typical vibe check is followed by a short, aggressive attack, such as a bludgeoning, or classic a kick, punch or a good old slap.
> 
> ...


No that was my meaning.




> I guess I read that as, "the first that approaches you" not "the first to do *anything*".
> 
> I'm afraid William got his little move off before you, but you are welcome to have Kuzmo simply stand up (or however you want to fluff getting his bearings) and then do his thing.


Oh well I can see the confusion. I'll take it I guess.

It's not like he isn't about to unleash a great deal of violence regardless. :D




> I read as that the guy didn't actually do a physical attack, but just held out his fist and a force slammed him away.  I figure that was William using... something... instead of the puppet attacking.


Yeah I has it set up so Kuzmo would magic fire whomever made the first move, but shenanigans happened a he went flying lol

----------


## hand ax ranger

Well I'll have to post later..... sleep and all that -_-

----------


## hand ax ranger



----------


## WindStruck

Haha, very nice.   Kuzmo is doing work chopping up some mooks.  I'll assume he kills all four of them.

Only problem is, we haven't really heard from *Plaids* in a while, but I will assume Dr. Hagerty is still going out the window?

----------


## JeenLeen

I want to do a roll to decide for me how 5404 reacts to the gore.  I forget teh Willpower DC rules, so it'll be loose.
(1d20)[*5*]

Edit: vs a 7 Willpower, I can use that to justify taking a moment to ask a question  :Small Tongue: 

EDIT 2: as our mission seems to be to find out the cause and what happens at night, asking this question seems high priority.  At least to 5404 IC, and I'm very curious OOC.  Hence 5404 willing to take a risk by getting separated a little bit to get the info.
Plus, he's not super concerned about being "just see a ghost town"ed or hurt.   He is concerned about being destroyed.  So if the latter is what happened to that girlfriend or the other SCP staff who were there at an Event... well, that's better risk assessment.   If you rule the priest really can't answer for some reason, well, fair enough, but I wanted to state OOC that I realize there's likely some cost to asking the question.

----------


## WindStruck

Just waiting to see what Kuzmo does next. And also, does Thomas plan on trying to play 20 questions again? Otherwise I could probably at least belt out an answer for him.

Last thing.. I think I'm still waiting on MrAbdiel too?

----------


## JeenLeen

> Just waiting to see what Kuzmo does next. And also, does Thomas plan on trying to play 20 questions again? Otherwise I could probably at least belt out an answer for him.
> 
> Last thing.. I think I'm still waiting on MrAbdiel too?


Just this 1 question, then running to catch up with the rest.
...I forgot he had slight superspeed, so maybe catching up isn't as hard as I figured it be.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

3 days since any post. Just saying. How's everyone?

----------


## WindStruck

I'm fine? Hm.  I wonder if it just makes sense to have Kuzmo head out the front of the church now?  But tbh I guess I'm not REALLY sure what he'd be doing.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Oh we're waiting on me!? I thought it was someone else derp

----------


## Plaids

> 3 days since any post. Just saying. How's everyone?


I'm doing well. Ready to jump back into affecting the story. I would prefer if the entire party was together to confront,haggle, or even run away from William. If there are any flares Dr. Hagerty is going to shoot one while near Lilie's house to tell everyone where the non-anomalous party members are.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Sorry for adding a 3rd scene to keep track of but i felt it'd be very in character and logical for king to run away here. 

So now it's james, kali, kuzmo and 5042 trying to stop William. 

The prisoners trying to survive. 

And king trying to run away.

----------


## WindStruck

Well. Okay. You _probably_ could have tried to do something helpful and useful, but I shouldn't be throwing out hints like that.

Either way, I guess nothing too interesting will be happening with King at the moment.

Where's he running off to anyway? The corn? One of the roads?

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Well. Okay. You _probably_ could have tried to do something helpful and useful, but I shouldn't be throwing out hints like that.
> 
> Either way, I guess nothing too interesting will be happening with King at the moment.
> 
> Where's he running off to anyway? The corn? One of the roads?


The nearest road. King will try to leave the town. 

Also not sure what king can do to help against 80 mindless puppets. Oh well. 

On the bright side if everyone else ends up dead and king survives that can be a fun spin off :) that's assuming William doesn't send someone after king.

----------


## WindStruck

> The nearest road. King will try to leave the town. 
> 
> Also not sure what king can do to help against 80 mindless puppets. Oh well. 
> 
> On the bright side if everyone else ends up dead and king survives that can be a fun spin off :) that's assuming William doesn't send someone after king.


Hehe, King may have had a chance of survival just for being a cat.. if he didn't piss all over Lily's rug and scratch an old man's face!   :Small Tongue: 

jk.  We'll see I guess~

----------


## WindStruck

> Also keep an eye out for a black cat. Its to be captured alive. Do not believe anything _it_ says, either.


You might have let the cat out of the bag.  But I still think the idea of a talking cat is rather unbelievable until you see it for yourself!




> Is there anything we brought along for capturing SCP 1031?


You guys knew very little about the SCP. No tools for "capturing" that is for sure, but any kind of guns, armor, grenades, and other equipment is available. Probably a few fancy gadgets too. Just ask me.

One little caveat is, it will take a BIT of time to get your stuff. Another "round" to search through your stuff and distribute it. Another "round" to equip it if it's armor or something. And I feel like I'm being kinda generous here lol

There's also some shambling villagers nearby, approaching, though I say shambling for a reason..  not well coordinated or fast. Most attention is on Kuzmo, which is good. If Kuzmo can continue keeping William's attention and causing havoc, you are probably safe.

----------


## Esprit15

Higher priorities. And also easy to pass off as a joke if King says nothing.

No armor, though hell grab his goggles if the sun has gotten low. And probably hand the prof her stuff, because hes nice like that.

----------


## WindStruck

Night vision goggles? Hm, that might help see the villagers further into the fog.   :Small Confused: 

I think it would help if you just made me a list of all the stuff you wanted to get.

----------


## Esprit15

I suppose with the fog he might put on his gas mask, now that you mention it. Unknown gasses and such.

Thats all he has for equipment that Ive purchased. Im not sure how far you want to go with whatever else but some full body restraints, blindfold, etc. would be *something* if we manage to capture William alive. Its a little hard to know what all to look for or grab because were still not sure about most of what he can do. If anyone has suggestions though Im all ears. James has done this a few more times than I have.

----------


## WindStruck

Like I mentioned before, the SCP foundation is willing to provide equipment to its staff, regardless of what is on your sheet.

The caveat I had said was, if a piece of equipment is not on your sheet, it's more likely to be unreliable, unavailable or lost/damaged.

Granted, I know most of your equipment was not available during all the reconnaissance. Obviously it would have ruined the perception of just being a family and some friends.

----------


## hand ax ranger

He probably should stop [REDACTED] him off...... but he won't XD

----------


## WindStruck

Yeah, maybe!  It's funny how accurate Kuzmo may actually be though.   :Small Big Grin: 

Still, I'm a bit torn on this subject.

On one hand, I want to use the dice as little as possible. On the other hand, it won't be very fun if every attempt to hurt/hinder Kuzmo winds up not working.

For now though, I'll allow it, because I wanted to share some cool and thematic boss music.

----------


## hand ax ranger

In fairness, dice or nah utilizing the assets he has to counter his shenanigans is part of the reason for having them. It so happens I had a good counter strategy, and from a story point of view having Kuzmo able to more easily negate Williams is great to show the difference between the two as well as show how before Kuzmo was a powerful God-King he was still an mighty adventurer.

On the flip side when William comes up with something Kuzmo will have trouble with then... well... the tables turn. Lol

----------


## WindStruck

I guess.  Well now you have a fun cloud of pure death to deal with.

On the other hand...  well.  It's still probably easy to avoid for now. lol

----------


## hand ax ranger

Yay! Boss fight!

I'll let the others go first. At least for now. Well nah he has Improved Initiative for a reason.

----------


## WindStruck

Whoa there. A car here (even assuming one exists in a convenient spot) would weight about 2400 lbs.

That's at least a rank 5 in weight. Kuzmo's strength score is 5.

Throwing Distance Rank = Strength Rank  Mass Rank

So I guess, in the best possible scenario being lenient, he may be able to toss a car 20-30 ft.  But I still doubt he has the strength to make an effective attack like that.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Oh right! I'm sorry I'm used to him having immense strength and forgot that he wasn't to the same level this time around. I'll fix it.

----------


## Esprit15

*checking the table* Wait so could James throw a car 6 ft?

And yeah, hopefully Jamess gas mask can handle weirdo magic exhalations. Not sure what filter type that would be. PAX?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## hand ax ranger

As an real life American I find you assessment on rifle vs pistol to be correct.

----------


## Esprit15

> As an real life American I find you assessment on rifle vs pistol to be correct.


Im a displaced Alaskan so

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Im a displaced Alaskan so


Life long Missourian, even when I was forced to out of state for a bit as a kid.

----------


## Esprit15

Hah, small world, after I left I was in Texas before moving to Missouri.

----------


## WindStruck

> *checking the table* Wait so could James throw a car 6 ft?
> 
> And yeah, hopefully Jamess gas mask can handle weirdo magic exhalations. Not sure what filter type that would be. PAX?


Not sure if it's entirely official or not, but I'd say, in order to throw something, you still need to be strong enough to lift it.

As for the gas mask... I would not try testing out its effectiveness.   :Small Eek:

----------

